# Poor Responder : Part 64



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home ladies, love and luck to you all

  

Chat room available 24/7


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Please let me be first!!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yay I was first!!!! Sad or what


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Well done Ally!!!
I'm second!! Yay!!   
pix xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You two are as sad as me!!!!
One day I WILL be first


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm here too


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Are you going anywhere on your week off Fish?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

To hospital twice - EC and ET


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am a  , sorry hun
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - you will get there one day - I have waited 8 months for the honour!! 

Speak later lovelies xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I am gonna buggar off home in a mo......have been dying for a poo all afternoon but just can't face going at work as someone usually walks in to the next cubicle so I end up having to "hold off" until they go.............most off putting  

I just felt like you all needed to know that   
us FF friends share everything!


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just getting ready to go out so can't stop but wanted to keep the thread...


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Pixie just a quick one from the last thread..... 

I had menogon from jinemed and while it worked a treat!!! It was a nightmare!!! DH was away and I can remember posting on FF with about 20 mins to go asking everyone how and where to inject- not easy when you are trying to do it into your own bottom!!!, with no help!!!- It was a not funny at the time! It was rather painful and made my leg go all weird afterwards! - tummy much easier option!
Also my menogon was sent from jinemed, as apparently it is no longer available in UK - I had to get a top up and found it a nightmare trying to get hold of it. When the chemist saw the prescritpion they were rather concerned where I'd gotten the prescription from!!!!
You woukld need to find out if jinemed send the drugs over, or you have to get them yourself as this would make a difference!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies 

Phew what a day, we have been busy at work so no chance of sneaking on.  Will try to do personals but dont know how good they will be as far too many pages for me to remember 

Fishface - hope your ec and et goes well hunny      Wishing you oodles and oodles of luck 

Kitykat  wow 8 embies hun well done, good luck for your 2ww 

Bobbi - hope the rest of the week passes quickly for you only 2 more left now 

Hi anne - good luck with the lister petal, think we may end up going there as well. Hope af turns up soon for you   Did you go to the birmingham womens and the priory when you were having tx in brum chick?

Sam hhmmmm wetfield sounds a bit like merry hill, i love a nice day out having some retail therapy   

Ally ur story about not paying for petrol had me      Love the thought of having a turkish bath tho heaven 

Hi pixie keep badgering the stupid cow hun, she will get the message eventually 

Hello to laurab, natasha, nicks, kazzie, sharonlondon, miranda, beachgirl and everyone else.  Sorry if i forgot anyone my head is still in a twirl.

Right girls, after what was said about amh test not being done on nhs i rang hospital to check and they confirmed it.  So thank you girls    as i would have just expected results in on friday.  I am now going to priory hospital on friday to get amh done at a cost of 91 quid   Still never mind like dh said its gotta be done. Should get that result next friday and take things from there.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

Sorry - reading threads backwards!!!

KityKat - wow that's soooooo good I know we share the same feelings about a certain clinic in the South!!!!! Good luck for ET!!!!

As for me had a MW app today - she always seems to find something... Well apparently I had slightly raised BP and slight protein traces in urine which could be a sign of pre eclampsia, so more careful monitoring over the next few days and weeks - yet another thing to worry about!!!! She also said that they wouldn't let me go over my due date as bump is so large- reassuring!!!

Hello to everyone else


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi gals, back on quickly.

Bugle - is MW Marie Wren?  Is she monitoring your pregnancy?

Kate - try to remember amh is just a number ok. You don't have to get it done, but some clinics may use it to best determine your protocol.

Ally - have an amazing turkish spa with your mum!!! That sounds like bliss.

LOL Sam xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanx sam just need a bit more info i think before we decide what to do next.  Proiry in brum have asked for fsh and amh to be done before we go ahead with my own eggs again, think its best after the last two rubbish cycles we had.

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sam - Think MW is midwife!

Bugs - I've had protein a few times I think if its just a trace its nothing.  Anyway your practically full term now so who cares! Maybe we are all wrong and you will be first out of me, you and Kate! Has s/he engaged now?

My neighbour thinks I'm nuts.  Rabbits got into the messy end of the garden and hid behind some stuff so I couldn't get them and so as it was dark and we have lots of foxes I had to sit in the garden til tim got home in my PJs wrapped in a blanket throwing apples from my tree randomly at tree's at the back of the garden to scare off foxes!  My neighbour came out and looked at me and just went back in.  Must have looked absolutely bonkers!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh and forgot from last thread who asked about cyclogest.  I find it find, much better than Crinone which I found messy.  And definately back door!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening lovlies,

Can't decide what to have for tea.....nice bit of fish or Jacket Pot and beans??
I guess the upside of fish is no windy after effects eh Laura   

Bugle- My god, not long to go for you hun. What an exciting time.
Hope you are resting lots and try an keep chilled (yeah, listen to me - I am Mrs Stresshead) 


Ally- have a lovely Turkish Spa. Never had one of them x

Kate- Hi hun, yes, I had appointments with both the Womens and Priory (Mr Sawyers). The womens said I was very unlikely to respond to the stimms abd gave me a 1% success chance but said they would give me a go anyway Hmmmmmm. I didn't feel inspired strangely enough! 
The Priory said I would not respond , gave the same stats and then threw in the egg donor speech for luck!!
He didn't say he wouldn't treat me but did say it would be a waste if he did.
After that I then went to Lister who at least gave me some hope and showed me stats of ladies of my age with FSH over 20 and AMH of 0.88 (or 6.32) depending on how it's measured.
Success rate was 10% and I loved the consultant- lovely guy, genuine and whilst realistic still kept me positive.
A word of advice about the Priory....when you get your AMH done you will need to chase them on the phone for results.
They say about 2 weeks but can get in a week.
Ask them to fax your result otherwise they post them Recorded delivery and they take ages.

Hope that helps hun  

Sam- have a lovely evening x

Pixie- Hi Hun x

 to everyone else

Desperate Housewives tonight  

 

Laura- Hun, you crack me up with you shinanigans in your garden 


Oh, forgot to tell you all, I had a dream last night that I had 2 babies, a boy first then a girl 20 minutes later, was really weird cos the doctors were arguing with me telling me that they were just brother and sister not twins and I was having this full scale row with the docs about what twins were and what brothers and sisters were.  Am I losing it?!!!!! 

Was a lovely dream though and it didn't hurt at all giving birth


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Kitykat - so lovely to hear from you - i thought you had forgotten us now you are so Egg-tastic!   what a brilliant result for you hun - i think its the personal service and attention to detail that makes ARGC so good. I was a little ambivalent at first but I deffo think they are onto something.    you get some good blasts - will keep looking for your news   
Bugle - were you planning a normal delivery? I'd take it with a pinch of salt about the midwife saying the baby is big - even the scan estimates are way out sometimes. Not long now!  
LB - crawling round the garden like a teletubbie eh!   You will be watching them on telly soon enough...... 
Fish - great news on starting the stims   
Sly glad you are having your bloods done. think I paid alot more for my AMH so £90 not bad 
Gotta go puree veg back later..... 
NW


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anne odd you saying that I had an odd conversation with a midwife in the homerton who keot asking if my girls were twins??  I said to her you mean are they ID twins and she said no just twins!  So I was explaining we no they are all triplets but she wouldn't let it drop saying so are the girls twins or not!?  

Nicks - Nice pic of EA!

XX


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

How odd  
Maybe we have psychic powers eh  

Nicks, yes, lovely pic
x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Evening ladies - just back from eve clients - fortunately they all stayed dressed this time - god, just thought, supposing Anne was one of my clients, i'd be scarred for life    

kitykat - its so great to hear your story - i have just moved over to ARGC after 3 failed cycles - i've just had my immunes back and have had the humira prescribed with steroids and ivig during stimms too prob. HAve been really of 2 minds not really knowing whether to do or not but feel v inspired by your success. That is such an amzing change in response, wishing you tons of   Re the AMH result, ARGC dont really go for AMH so you prob wont have it in your notes. 

laura - maybe the MW was trying to work out how many embies you'd had put back? if the girls were twins theyd have been from 1 - presuming she knew you'd had ivf? only a guess?

got to eat some dinner now xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Yay Laura honey - love the picture sweetheart!! You look gorgeous!!! Ax


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Natasha - But if they from same egg they would be ID which is what I thought she meant but she was saying thats not what she meant... i duno!

Ally - I look like a weeble! 

Quiet tonight?  All watching the footie or crimewatch?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Laura; OMG I love your new pic! You look lovely hun... 

Bugle: Thanks for the info on Menogon. It sounds awful! OK i'm s...ing myself now!! I'm definitely going to ask them to chance it with Menopor or Gonal F? I will be in Istanbul for the whole tx but still if you all girls think the same thing then it must be right. Why would they prescribe me that stupid drug if it's that bad. I'm angry now  

Anne: Your poo story was funny! Don't you just hate when that happens though  Are you feeling any better hun?

Kate: I was wondering where you were all day! NHS cracks me up, they take your blood and don't even know what they are testing it for   It was good job you asked eh !

Fishface: Good luck with your EC hun   

Pixie xxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Pix - I think its just the morre common drug in Turkey, it dosesn't need mixing either so less room for errors.  But I'd used it before anyway so knw how to use it.  Gonal F is a different type of stimming drug so they will just give you menopur, it won't be a prob, it wasn't when I asked to swap.


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Just a quickie - I've been gallivanting with some Dorset FF chums MILES away and am pooped.

Laura - your MW is WEIRD! Think there's a way to stop foxes coming in - may be to pee round your garden? Or maybe get a wolf to pee? It's meant to put them off I think - or I could be remembering that wrong.

Nicks - gorgeous new piccie! Ahhh.
You might know this - got a steroid cream for my dermatitis on my hands, but the more I apply it the sorer my hand get! Think I' allergic to the cream? Is that possible? Ouch.

Pix - the nurses doing your jabs at the Jin are really hit and miss as to whether they hurt or not - best stick to the menopur and Gonal. Me and Laura had 300 Gonal and 150 Menopur.

Bugle - hope the protein turns out to be nowt.

Kity - well done you! Sounds like you're doing so well.

Right - that's all I have time for! I must slurp a glass of vino and turn in I think, as 3am seems a favourite time for the wee man's pangs these days. His hand seems to have unfurled quite a lot now everyone's giving it little squeezes and stretches. No one can help themselves but to give it a little rub and a tweak when they see him, and it seems to be helping. So, if any of you ever need physio, just come over and let us rub you!

Night night, birds.

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mirra - Are you suggesting tomorrow I go round my garden weeing??  My Neighbours already think I'm  .  Glad you had fun night, enjoy the vino.

XXX


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all!
Looks like I am being made to wait the random FF delay for LB's new pic   maybe later.......
How's everyone?
NW


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

ah its there now!! what's all that about then  Fab dude! REady to pop (nearly!)


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I LOVE the new pics of Laura and of Emily Alice. Both have fabulous hair don't they 

Kate's waters broke this morning and she is having a cesaerean pretty much as I write this - will update you soon!!


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Oh Jen how exciting! All the best to her and the gang           
Nicks


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Yaaayyy Jen - all the best to Kate and the twins!!!! Really looking forward to hearing the news - which should be very soon! Ok, I think I bet money on Kate going before Laura didn't I   

LOL Sam xx


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

they are here!!!!

 

yes - one of each!! One just under 4lbs and other just over 4lbs; they are in the ICU for warmth but are breathing on their own etc. and are fine.  So is Kate.

The little boy is Oliver and the little girl is probably going to be Emily or Megan (it's not 100% decided)   

We are all thrilled!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh Jen congratulations - it's just perfect !!! A wonderful boy & girl.  Welcome to the world Oli & Millie )))) Ok, clearly I'm in favour of Emily....Oli & Meggi is ok but Oli & Millie is better     

Hoooorrraaaahhhhhhhh!  Looking forward to the picks!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - I'm hoping they choose Emily too!!  As my new ticker shows... (may have to change it if they go for Megan!!)


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

quick - get her on the phone and tell her oli & millie works sooo much better than oli & meggie!!  

I'm late, must run.  Thanks for letting us know so soon Jen, it's made my day!


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Sam - I have sent her a text!


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Whoo! Congratulations LJ and Kate!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

LJ-      
How wonderful, I'm nearly in tears here
Love to you all Auntie Jenny!!
xx

Pixie- Hi Chick, yeah fine today hun. Good luck with your meeting/ conference. That is today isn't it? xx

Hi Ally- Yuo ok hun?

Laura- Love your pic hun xxx

Hi Natasha   x

  Angel, Bobbi, Nix, Nicki, Swinny, Miranda, Fishy, Beacy, Bugle, Lainey, Kate, Purple, Sam, Anna, Tracey, Popsi, 

Sorry if I've missded anyone

Anne


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

LJ- Fantastic news about Kate. Agree with Sam though, definitely like Emily better. Hope Kate is doing well.

Laura - love your pic. You have a healthy glow. Belly looks fab. 

Hello to Anne, Pixie, Bobbi, Sam, Ally, Mir, Fishface, Nix, Anna, Natasha, and everyone else I've forgotten.

Well, I did a boots own brand hpt, and it was a negative     Just feel like running away from work and hiding under my duvet. The only thing holding me together is that AF hasn't arrived yet. The last time I started spotting 2 days before OTD. But be honest with me if you think I should just accept it and move on......


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Angel - I wouldn't give up yet!!  Those home brands are not always the most reliable.  Hang in there!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel hun, I was just thinking about you and wondering how you got on.
I'm with LJ


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

Just got a reply from the doctor to say if its still negative tomorrow I should stop all the meds and let AF arrive and treat it like a failed cycle. 

Sorry to be a downer. 

Does anyone know if I can have a blood test done privately? Can I just walk into any clinic?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel- Will the doc not do you a blood test? I guess then if they won't you could always call a clinic and ask?

We are here for you
xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Angel, Sorry to ask, but did you do the test with your first wee of the day?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon ladies 

Managed to sneak on while its quiet at work for a change

Littlejenny big congrats and hugs to kate and the twinnies, hope the name of the moomy is a good omen for me hun 

Angel - anne and jenny are right hun, some hpt tests are well dodgy - hope the result changes for you  

Anne thanx for info on the priory, dh taking me 2moz afternoon for blood test, as i havent been there before and usually get lost out of haleswoen 

Hello to miranda, sam, nicky, laurab, pixie ally and everyone else.

Ordered fertility digital monitor from chemist direct on tuesday and its still not turned up.  Dh phoned and said theyve just sent u an email syaing its out of stock   So ive canceled it with tem and ordered it with someone else so should get it 2moz.  

Do you have to use this type of monitor from 1st day of cycle does anyone know?  Or can you just start on day 8 or 9?  Will have to get the other one if you have to use it from day one, you know the one with the smiley face  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Angel -    Tesco and clearblue tests are very accurate.  Boots etc are from 50 whereas they pick up from 25. 

Aunty LJ - Wooo Hooo!!  Huge congratulations, one of each is just perfect!  I'm gonna upset the apple cart and say I prefer Megan, its one of the names on my 'list' but Tim doesn't like it so won't be using it!  Oh how lovely.  When are you off shopping for baby grows and visiting??    Right I just have to hang on long enough to beat Bugle now and then I win!  

I'm really strugling with sleeping at the moment, was up il about 4.30 this moning.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Kate- Good luck for tomorrow hun.  Not used one of those kits so can't help on that one, sorry chick
x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Angel- try to hang in there hon....it could be a late implanter. I'm not sure you can do a test privately at a clinic, can you try calling one first? Is there one close to your work?  

Kate - the clearblue fertility monitor has to start at a specific time on Day 1 of your cycle (whatever time of day you do it on day 1 you have to keep doing it close to that time each day).  The other prob with it is it only works for people with relatively normal cycles - it states on the box if you have hormone imbalances, or have not left 2 cycles since using fertility drugs, it is not as reliable.  This is in the small print inside the box after i'd already purchased it  

Lj     yippeeaa

Hi Anne, Laura & Mir.

xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

LJ- Fantastic news on Kate and the twins!  The names are all really nice but like Laura I too prefer Megan. 

Angel- Really sorry to hear of the BFN but it ain't over until the fat lady sings.  I tested BFN on test day once but got a BFP when I tested again 3 days later.
Fingers crossed you will get a BFP in the next few days.  

Heather- How's the 2ww? Any symptoms?

I'm back from Sweden since yesterday afternoon. I've had some weird twinges and pain in my left ovary/left side of tummy which started yesterday. Sometimes feel like ovulation pains. Not sure what that means.  Late last night and breifly this morning I also got some gurgeling movements in the tum. When I put my hand on my belly I could actually feel things moving in my middle lower tummy. 
Embies are 8 days old today and I'm going slowly crazy here analyzing every twinge.

Those of you who's gotten BFP's when did you start getting pains and aches, in the first or second week of 2ww? Did anyone have ovulation type pains or pains on the side of the tummy?

Hi to all of yous.
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Welcome home Ophelia

Ooooh, am so hoping those pains are a good sign


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Thanks Anne.  Are you waiting for next AF to show so you can start TX?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Due any day now hun.
yesterday I felt like I wanted to    someone!!!
I am scared - it's my first time


----------



## sharonlondon (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi girls,

Wow, isn't it busy on here. You are all such chatterboxes   

Laura - how amazing to be having triplets. Do you know the flavours yet? I did laugh at your rabbits story. It must be great entertainment for your neighbours!

Anne - I have had dreams where I give birth to twins girls (Isabel and Claudia!) Wouldn't it be lovely if it happened in real life?

Jenny - wonderful news about your new niece and nephew. How lovely. Nice names too.

Kate - is it the Clearblue monitor you are using? You need to program that between CDs 1-5. It then asks for the first wee between CDs 6-9 (depending on the length of your cycle and when you tend to ov). I've been using it for ages so feel free to ask any questions you may have.

A big hello to everyone else. Soz I can't remember everyone yet. I'll get better.

As for me, I've got a couple of days off work. Been looking forward to it lots. So far I have just tidied up the flat a little and played around on the computer. Gosh, what a glamorous life I live! Just need to sort out a few emails and then I'm settling down to watch The Devil's Whore. Did anyone see that last night? I meant to watch it then spent the whole evening on the phone and chatting to my neighbour!

Tomorrow morning I have to go back to the The Lister for another scan to see if there are any more follies and to discuss options (I only had 1 x 8mm and 2 x 4mm on day 5 of stimms). Not looking forward to it much as I am sure they'll tell me to convert it to IUI (I'm using donor sperm). Please keep everything crossed for me  

I've just got a message form one of our suppliers who has asked me if I'd like attend a lunch hosted by Sarah Brown (the PM's missus) next week. It's for women only so should be interesting. Better check with the boss first though!

Have a lovely day lovelies.

Sharon x


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

shame on  you "megan" voters!  Your missing the cutesiness of Oli & Millie!  

Ophelia -the only symptoms i had with DD were huge boobs, and vivid dreams - no aches or pains or twinges.

Angel - I just remember, I tested "negative" using a HPT when I was actually positive with DD. I told DH though that I knew it was positive because my boobs were huge!


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

hi sharon, fingers crossed for you tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx  try to make sure you have an idea in your mind of what you thinks best for each outcome ok.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Everything crossed for you Sharon  

Sam- I LOVE Millie.
x


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Afternoon ladies,

Kate - good luck with getting your AMH done on friday, here's   it's a postive one  

Bugle - how is your large bump this morning  

Bobbi - nearly the end of the week  

Laura - see i knew you'd end up in the garden in your pjs   It was me asked about the cyclogest, thanks hun, that's the only bit i'm concerned about, EC and ET aren't really registering in my 'panic list' just the stimms scan and cyclogest   Are the triplets all from separate eggs, sorry if i've asked that before  

Ally - hope you enjoyed the spa  

Anne - twins eh, you were dreaming about Kate obviously, you must be pyshic  

Nicki - your new Emily pic is so cute, she looks like a little monster   I can;t see Laura's pic yet either  

Mir - sounds like an exhausting night then last night, glad to hear bobster is getting lots of attention on his hand, bless his cottons  

LJ - sooooooo excited for you hun, Auntie Jenny, have to agree on Megan though as that's my niece's name and she's the biz  

Angel - is today OTD or did you test early, don't worry it's not all over yet  

Ophelia - the pains sound great hun, i'd be happy to be getting those   

Sharon - good luck tomorrow hun  

Stabbing starts tonight girls, didn't think i would ever be so excited over getting needled   DH was deciding last night on the days when i have two jabs to use up pens he thought he could tape them together and do both at the same time, don;t think so    Just booked time off at work for week of EC and ET, thought i'd better give a bit of notice, i was going to hold out until scan next friday, but thought that would be too late   Just have to hope i haven't pre-empted and tempted fate  

Bad night again last night, but feeling much brighter today, possibly because it feels like the next step and i've got less Synarel up my nose


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh Sharon  look at you mixing with the PMs Mrs!  Its 2 girls and a boy!

Mrs O- Welcome back!.  I Think I had AF type cramps around implantation.  When are you going to start testing?? What did you have put back in the end? 

Anne - No need to be scared, we will look after you.  

Fish - PLease don't be worrying about the cyclogest, really thats nothing to worry about.  Yes they all seperate eggies.


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

I can see you now - wow wee girlie you getting big, just around the middle though of course


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish, sorry you had a bad night, you're probably all wound up hun. I'm excited for you, and no, don't think you have tempted fate- you're being positive and organised which is good  

Ah Laura, thanks so much  
Ps, Love your new pic, you look lovely

Having a really shockingly bad day today, one of our **** hole customers who we have always bent over backwards for is arsiing us around on payments - it's a small family business and my brother is livid, he wants to go and   them.
Not happy


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Fish I'm excited for you. Sorry you had a down day. It's so hard to not have crap days.... some days I'm so down I just lye there unable to drag myself out of bed in the mornings.  Every little thing either lifts you up or drags you down, it's so hard not to have your moods controlled by your potential fertility this month!  

I'm excited for you to be starting another cycle - right now your those little follies in your ovaries could be your little baby  

Laura - can we start picking names for the trips yet?  Or are we not allowed I knew a family when I grew up that had 6 kids all names ending with "ette". Lynette, Shanette, Wynette, Brett, Evett and I can't remember the other one ....and before you ask yes they did live in a trailer park!!! 


Anne - cheer up monkey. in the big scheme of life work is just a dot. You won't even remember that customer a couple of years from now.


----------



## bugle (Dec 26, 2007)

wow huge congrats to Kate and LJ!!! A girl and a boy - how lovely!!!!! I like all the names!!!!! That all happened so quickly!!!! 

Laura - I like the new bump picture - crikey I promise to stop moaning about mine being so cumbersome!!!!! Maybe we will deliver at the same time - you are hanging on in there and I have 3 and a half weeks to go!!! Last scan estimated mine at 6lb 13 and feeling like it too!!! I like the bunnies story and your neighbour - don't think peeing would do much to dispel her fears about you, but may keep foxes away!!

Anyway back later, think I need to go and start horses as they are taking me about two hours and walking uphills just aint happening!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Sam -   loving the names, that really gave me a giggle, had to tell my workmates  

Thanks hun, this cycle has been so different from the lasy when i was a really excited barbie, this time i've come down to earth with a bang and have been feeling lousey and pretty negative, lets hope this time next week i will be feeling bloated and my vibrating ovaries will be back in full force   

Anne -  , forgot to ask, did you get my pressy


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I know what you mean Sam, looks like they have agreed to pay us.
Just makes me worry- espicially being just a small family business.
I am  born worry anyway
xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fishy- No, hasn't arrived yet hun. have been looking out for it


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fishface - good luck hun fingers crossed for you

Sam & Sharon Thanx for info on monitor, will just get a clearblue digital opk with the smiley face this month, and start with the digital next cycle that will be my 3rd one since tx so should be ok.  No doubt will be asking loads as questions next month  

Laurab have a kip on the sofa with the duvet over you petal, it always work for me 

Sharon fingers crossed for your scan tomoz petal 

Anne sorry about work hun, some customers just think they own you  is like that here a lot.

Bugle - how many horses do you have hun?

Hello to everyone, must go, boss is hovvering yete again

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- where do you work?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Sam - The chips have names, well for the moment they have names, we have back ups incase we change our mind though.

Bugs - Wow 7lb already bt s/he can pack a punch! Be careful with all that horse care!

Kate - Our sofa is this horribl thing that is tiny and I can't move from it! 

Neighbours just knocked, our downstairs loo is leaking everywhere... just waiting for the plumber now!


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - bugger, someone's half inched that then, sent you a 4GB memory stick with the catalogue, why are posties such thieving b******ds   Sent it the day after we discussed


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Anne - work at builders merchant in cradley heath hun, we never been so quiet.

Laura get dh to treat you to a new sofa hun  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- How rude!  
x

kate- it's a quiet time for lots I think
x


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- I had a 6 cell and an 8 cell put back on day 3. Grade 1's, no fragmentation, so I'm very happy. 
Forgot to tell you, but I was on 300iu Puregon along with 150iu Menopur which is the same protocol you and Miranda was on. (apart from you had Gonal F instead of Puregon but still FSH based drug). Hoping that is a good sign for a BFP.    

Loving you new piccy too. 

Anne- How exciting you get to start the jabs in a few days.  Good luck hun for some juicy follies.  

Fish- same goes for you. Wohoo! let the stabbing begin!  Good luck.  

Sam- I have only had AF pains, twinges and such on my BFP's and no symptoms on my BFN's so twinges are hopefully good in my case.   At the moment I feel really normal so are starting to freak out again. 

Nicks- Loving the new pic of Emily. She's such a cutie. 

Ally- How are you doing my dear? 

Steph- All well with you and the bump?  Have PM'd you.

Miranda- How's you and the wee man? How's his hand? I must've missed what was wrong with it, sorry. 
What has happened to it?

Bugle- Wow, not long for you hun. How's you and DH?

LJ- Any news for definate names yet? 

Hi to the rest of the crew. 
Love/Ophelia


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

Just a quickie here.

Kate is on morphine (lucky girl!! ) following the c-section but is fine! It is her 39th birthday on Saturday and I think she is still going to hurt then!! Babies all well - Emily/Megan still unnamed.

I have been to Selfridges and got a couple of absurdly small baby gros (one pink/white stripe and one blue/white stripe) with matching hats.  I also got some bizarre striped toy for Oliver.  Emily/Megan is having my old teddy bear. I am sort of scared of letting him go.  I have had him my whole life so he has been through EVERYTHING with me.  Plus he's getting on (he was "born" in 1950).  However, he was given to me by my aunt who got him when she was 2 so he goes from aunt to niece.  I told myself I would give him to Kate's daughter if she had one boy and one girl - didn't want him to go to a boy and didn't want to "choose" one of the girls.  Not sure he will physically survivie another generation but he deserves a try!!  

love to all


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

LJ - that is soooo lovely   when do you get to see them


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh LJ that's soo sweet about your teddy.  I'm sure if you google teddy bear repairs someone will be able to inject some strength back into him ))  Westfields have a "build a bear" shop. If you girls have never seen it go along - it's soo cute. A friend made one for me once, and you record your own little voice message so when the hand squeezes it's your message.


xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Mrs O - Thats great ... my chiplets are a 6, 7, 8 cell grade 2 embies so your in with a fab chance!  Did you like the sweden clinic? I'm really excited for you.  

Kate - When we first moved in Tim went sofa shopping but I didn't like anything he picked so we are waiting til I can go out and choose it myself.  I love Tim but he's no interior designer! 

LJ - My babies have my teddies ready and waiting for them, I had two little mice and a dog teddy bear that I took everywhere with me until I was... well however old you are when you stop carrying teds about!  I think its amazing that I'm having 2 girls and a boy as the mice are quite girly and the dog is more boyish!  So I think fate is wanting you to give it to Megan.    My autny knitted them little dresses as they are so thread bear so maybe you could get something to protect the bear? A little jumper or somthing?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Orp- I am so hopefully for you  

How lovely LJ  
and Laura

Could kill for a wee glass of wine right now


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Me too Anne!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

When the babies come we will arrange for an almighty **** up hun


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ophelia - sorry hunny i missed you earlier   Congrats on being pupo sweetie, those embies sounds just perfect, hope they snuggle in nice and tight 4 u  

Laurab    Thats what men are like hun.  I've asked dh to pick up xmas paper 2day and im dreading seeing what he's bought.  Is it just me or is everyone the same?  I love xmas paper just as much as the pressies 

Littlejenny oooh hun that story about ur teddy made me all goosebumpy  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- I love nice wrapping paper but really hate wrapping  
Done all you chrissty shopping then hun?
I have - not got Jason anything yet - and I'm treating myself to a nice round of IVF!!!  
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kate - I really want some xmas cards so I can sit and write them out (my favourite bit of xmas!) but can't ask tim to et them, no idea when he will bring back, prob one of those cheap bumper packs! 

Anne - Yup we can wet the babies head.... I'll prob be drunk after one glass though!

I have always loved Christamas but the last 2 have been very difficult for us, hope this year have a better one, sure we will.

Right I officially look huge... the plumber came and is back in the morning he asked 'when are you due.. or when were you due!'


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Laura do you mean the bumper pack with the only nice one on the front, the rest have got candles and baubles on.    Honey hope we all have a nice xmas this year  , last xmas i was in 2nd week of down regging, hot flushes snot and tears everywhere.   Really do hope i get a chance to go again with my own little eggies, but what will be will be i suppose.


Anne - our next tx will have to go on credit card   I have bought dh a claret and blue day out at villa in a vip box with 3 course meal, villa vs chelsea, he will absolutly love it and seeing its our first xmas being married though i would treat him to something extra special, that went on the credit card too tho   I love the wrapping as long as its not left till last minute, am goona start this satday.  Last year we were both wrapping on xmas eve at 7pm, and were both knackered, thinks its cos i was just so disorganised what with tx and hormones everywhere.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Kate - you're brave, i would definitely NOT let DH loose with picking anything remotely xmas like, i'm too much of a control freak at the best of times, but what would people think of me if i wrapped anything up in just ANY old paper  

Laura - can you order your cards online from whsmith or somewhere, that way you get the great 3 for 2 offer and get to pick them yourself and write away until you're content  

Anne - really can't decide what to buy DH, i feel like i'm the one spending all the money at the mo, what with acupuncture to go with t/x (although i know it's for us both) and i've got my lovely new camcorder, which i promise i have hid and not touched (for filming my little ones if they ever get here  ). What can you buy the love of your life, who is putting up with a V hormonal woman and grieving for his brother


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fish how about a weekend away to his favourite place and just a few ssmall pressies to open xmas day.  Im crap buying for scottie tbh never know what to get him.  What does he like doing?

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

LJ - congratulations on becoming an Auntie - wonderful news and very happy to hear that they are all doing so well - definitely Emily by the way! 

Opehlia - hope you're feeling ok hun   

Heather - you too   

Anne - is was going to make a rude comment about the Devils Whore tv programme and you but i'm feeling quite nice today so i wont   

Angel    

Fishy -   wishing you tons of   - is funny i was out in town the other night and there was this girl sitting at the table by me who looked soooo much like you - i kept wanting to say fishy to her...but i figured it couldnt have been you and thought she might get upset if i started saying fishy to her  

Hi ally, Sam, Popsi, Pixie, Mira, Steph, Kate, Cath and all others xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- Hmmmm, what does he like/interested in?  A weekend away would be lovely I think though

Kate- Thank F for credit cards   

Nat- There's nothing devliish about me........


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Guys are just so hard to buy for i think - my DH is a nightmare - he buys anything he wants himself so its always a trauma trying to come up with some cool and exciting present each year.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yep my DH the same.
When we all get preggers we can get one of those lovely professional photos done of us with our lovely bumps.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

am hoping to have it all over and done with by next christmas! mind you i was hoping i would be pg by christmas this year   still i wouldnt be going to SA to get trollied, i mean learn about their wine, then either


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

You will be preggers plays pop soon hun
xxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Oh yes anne i remember, but then i remember the banana splits and the double deckers as well  

Hope we are all preggers soon girls, think we all derserve it.

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

i loved cheggers plays pop - i'm not that little...never heard to the double deckers though?


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi ladies

Just wanted to say congrats to Aunty LJ and Kate! 

Thank you for all your messages yesterday. Nikki - I have never forgotten you all, I just don't have time to keep up. Dr has signed me off for a couple of weeks and so have a bit more time at the moment.

I had two blasts transferred today. Two embies have arrested and 4 are at morula stage, so may get a call about frosties tomorrow. Have to go back for ivig as well, so staying with bro again tonight.

Hi to everyone else and so much luck and       to all of you
Kitykat
XXX


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

KityKat - good luck tomorrow  

Anne - Kate - weekend away sounds fab, BUT, DH plays football on a saturday and to be honest i am hoping this season is his last, once we have a little fish and he's not getting any younger and the old body is starting to hurt  

Natasha - another Fishy, OMG the poor cow   That would frighten my friends and family, another one of me out there   That did happen to me once, a little boy was convinced i was their friend of the family, he wasn't having it that i wasn;t  

Cheggers lives near me in berkshire, can still be seen going in the shops in my home town


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Forgot to say, i COULD be PG at xmas


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

, Wondered what had happened to the Chegmesiter!!!!
xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Well I hope we are all preg at xmas!!  Well not me! Or Bugs!

Fish- Do I sound a stationary freak if I say that I like to have a feel of the cards soonline would not be good enough!  

Kitkat - I told my friend about you last night, she has her 1st consutl with mr T on Sat and has had 8 failed IVF's, hope he can do something for her. Good luck for test day! 

Kate - Yup those are the cards!  I had a BFP on xmas eve few years ago, but was all over my new year, then last 2 years have cycled in november so been miserable over xmas.  Its a real emotional time of year Christmas for everyone.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Fish- What time you stabbing? lots of   hun

Hello Bobbi

Cant wait to go home


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh yeah honey, good luck for first stab tonight Fishy.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow laura wot an impressive bump you have, i want one just like it 

Fish good luck for jabbing hun  hope it goes ok  

Bobbi they are really painful hun, think u can get some cream from chemists for it, only 1 day left for you now 

Natasha you are only a baby compared to me hun, double deckers was about a group of kids who for some reason had a double decker bus  well from what i can remember anyway   Think they were on in the early 70's.  

Kitykat well done hun congrats on being pupo lots of    coming your way 

Well xmas paper not too bad i sppose, dh bought 5 rolls and only 1 of them looks a bit dodgy  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Kate - Your welcome to borrow it!  I'd love a night off of lugging it about.  You'll get your own one soon anyway.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Just been to get the Pill from the chemist so it's just a case of AF showing her face now
Ooohhhhhh, I'm getting excited ladies xx

Hope our Angel is ok? 

Laura- I reckon we should come and visit you and lend a helping hand when the babes arrive....lend a helping hand and a helping glass of vino too


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hope so laura 

Im feeling poo, i have got the trumpets, a cold coming oh and my fsh results should be back 2moz. 

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah poor Kate  
Hate colds
What time is your Priory tomorrow?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

oooohhh Anne - thats great - what a turnaround for you the past couple of weeks have been - v happy for you


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ah thanks Nat, it's been such a help having you lovlies to chat to and support me.
And of course DH, he is wonderful
When you off to SA?
x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

monday week - cant wait!! havent really had a holiday this year except skiing and week at outlaws place in france and what with all the turmoil of past couple of months feel like i really need to just get away and chillax for a couple of weeks


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi anne - should be bout 4pm.  Leaving work at 3 going home and dh driving us over.  Hope af tuns up soon hun heres a little af dance for u                that should make her turn up soon.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

LJ - congratulations to you and your sis!    Beautiful names too    You next hun  
ophelia - also let me remind you about how 'awful and rubbish' LB's embryos were   - I remember the text to this day - I was at the midwife. And look at the three bubs they made!   Yours sound great hun    Boobs is all I can say as an early sign!
Anne   for AF, glad that pill was free!  
Sly - yes better to start CB fert monitor on a 'normal' cycle otherwise you waste loads of stick adn I seem to remember they cost a small fortune  
Angel   
nat -   sounds great
fish   for the jabs
Love to everyone can't stop on
NW


----------



## echappebelle (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi -- dropping in after being away for a while.  This year, I've done 5 cycles.  Three cycles previously led to DD.  Anyhow, I've gone from long protocol (bcp, buserelin, Puregon 600) to short protocol (Puregon 300 then Cetrotide). I respond poorly. Duh!  I've had no more than 3 eggs this year. Twice I had one egg, including most recent cycle (for which I am on 2ww right now).  However, I always manage to max out top quality embies --- usually two, though obviously when I had one egg, just one embie. But top grade. Two m/c this year, two BFN. And now this.  I'm ready for a change...if there is something out there to try.  Anyone know of any protocols that are being touted as the latest thing? I'm willing to try and my docs are at least willing to listen to me.  I've been on the same short protocol for four cycles. My results are no worse than the long protocol with more drugs, so that's lucky.  But I'm wondering if there's something else out there??

Money isn't endless, so I'd like to make my last few attempts count for something...

Any thoughts?


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

hi echappebelle

do you mind if i ask what clinic you're at?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening Nicki    

Hi Echappebelle- I'm a novice to all this so can't offer any advice but I'm sure someone here can 
Good luck x

Kate- Thanks for my dance hun  

Nat- You deserve it hun.........any room for a little un I travel light/nude


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Nikki - btw that new piccy of Emily is soooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Echap - are all the treatments at the same clinic? Have you taken DHEA? This would be my number 1 suggestion. Ask your consultant first (although you would be on it if they knew their stuff!), consider a new clinic, new protocol etc Sounds like you get close each time so could just be a question of dubious egg quality that comes to us all with age   

Kity -FANTASTIC RE THE BLASTS!   we don't get many of those on here!     
Nicks


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Nicki - I remember that text too! Crying during ET and all afternoon! Don't tell the babies I called them rubbish will you!!

Echap - 5 cycles in a year??  Or did I read that wrong?


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi there

Echap -  had 100mg of clomid as well as 450 fostimon and 150 merionel with cetrotide from day 2 on a SP this time. Doses varied each day and reduced gradually through stimms. I got 3 eggs on first cycle with LP and menopur and 10 on this one! I think the clomid made a big difference.

Best of luck
Kitykat
XXX


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi 

just a real quick one to say congrats to Aunty littlejen    , not staying as trying to get on M&S website to order but its down at the moment    

love to everyone else xx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS 
*Mummy Kate & DH plus Auntie Jen*

on the birth of

Oliver

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​
            
 CONGRATULATIONS 
*Mummy Kate & DH plus Auntie Jen*

on the birth of

Emily/Megan

(to be confirmed!)

wishing you lots of love, good health and happiness as a family always

xxx Steph xxx

            ​


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

LJ -

Congratulations to Kate and DH on the birth of your twins  glad that they're both ok and doing well x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

There are some very special and pretty posts before me - tough act to follow - so I will just say 
CONGRATULATIONS TO LITTLE JENS SISTER KATE, LITTLE JENS SISTER KATES DH, AUNT LITTLE JEN AND THE REST OF LITTLE JENS FAMILY

ON THE BIRTH OF

OLIVER AND MEGAN/ EMILY

SO HAPPY TO HEAR ALL DOING WELL

MUCH LOVE

ALLY xxxx ​
I dont know - so much happens when I am not here for a day!!!!

A xxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

sorry this is gonna be a quickie as am running on empty/have a banging headache after wrapping 24 parcels of stuff I sold on eBay - made over £170 though so well pleased! 

*LittleJen* - wonderful news re Kate and the twins   - how perfect to have one of each  which one came first? so pleased all is well and looking forward to seeing some piccies! 

*Angel* - so sorry your HPT was negative  - did you manage to get a blood test sweetheart?

*Droogie* - when do you test? hope you are doing OK   

*Laura* - love the new photo  - you are in full bloom and look so well! You are doing so brilliantly hon, well done! 

*Nicks* - love the new photo of Emily - what a smashing smile she has - she looks like such a happy little soul! 

*Ophelia* - as I said in my PM, try not to worry or analyse every twinge (I know, I know!  ) as I said, I had nothing at all in the way of symptoms until the evening before I tested (or 13 days after EC) and I had blastocysts, so you'd think I'd have felt something, but I didn't! Have everything crossed for you sweetheart 

*Kitykat* - well done you! how fantastic to hear that you got 10 eggs this time and had a blastocyst transfer!  Hope so much it works for you this time and that the  doesn't drive you too 

*Fishy* - good luck for starting stimms!   

*Echappebelle* - hope so much that you won't need to have any further tx cos this one will work    - but as Nicks said, I would consider DHEA and maybe cycling at the Lister (or ARGC if your FSH is not too high) where you will get close monitoring and could maybe try a clomid protocol?

*Anne* - good luck with getting started - hope the  turns up soon!

*Ally* - you OK sweetie?  sorry I haven't replied to your last PM - will write tomorrow I hope! 

That's me out of steam - love to everybody I missed! 

I am champing at the bit to have my next scan now - have booking-in appointment with the midwife on Saturday but don't think they will do it then (though you never know!) hopefully it will be next week!    Still feeling queasy all the time  - tummy feels like a washing machine - but not throwing up (appetite not affected though - am eating like a  as it gets rid of the queasy feeling for a little while to eat), and sucking lots of fizzy sweets! 

Steph xxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Steph - don't worry hon!!! I am fine - had a lovely day with my mum and had a body scrub and massage at the Turkish baths - needed to steam the last remnants of my ivf drugs out of me!! It was lovely and my massage lady was like some kind of angel - I had a good chat to her about my situation and she was so kind and compassionate - and did a bit of reiki on my too. I will definately be going back - it was lovely. Thanks mum  

I have decided to take time out from TTC, I mean I will be TTC (because we never stop do we!!) but I am going to make the flat a little less like a TTC zone - or less like a lab (I think thats what Alegria's DH called her side of the bed!!! How is Alegria - has anyone heard from her? I think of you often if you are reading.) - I am going to put all of my books on TTC out of sight - get rid of sharps bins and all the other IVF paraphanalia and try and make the bedroom a less pressured environment. I will of course still be consulting my books from time to time but for the best part of the time I will be trying to get on with life, in the hope that if we let go of the anxiety that this will leave the door open for a miracle of some sort. I strongly feel that if I am going to concieve it will not be through IVF so I want to give us the best natural chances for a while - although January back at the Lister is still an option that we will probably take - even if it is just for closure  

Angel - very sorry to hear about your negative but please test again as it is amazing what can happen over night!!     

Hello to everyone else and sorry for no more personals - need to go to bed and maximise on my massage etc.

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

LJ;

*Congratulations * on the arrival of Kate's very special girl  & boy.

Can't wait to see the piccies!!

Hope she has a speedy recovery after her c section and that they are all home together soon.

Fantastic news and I'm so happy for you!!

Love & Hugs

Pixie xxx


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Ally- Glad to hear you had a nice day at the Turkish baths. 

Steph- Wow, £170! That's really good. I could do with getting rid of some stuff but am too lazy to put things on.  
Yeah, I know a lot of people have no symptoms and get BFP but because I'm the type who have only been getting a BFP with AF pains I always worry if I have no symptoms as on those goes (with no symptoms) it has always ended in a BFN. Unfortunately I have had so many BFN's already and all were symptomless 2ww's. I always had twinges and AF pains on my BFP's. It just seem to be how it is for me.
I'm staying very positive this time as so far this whole cycle has been so good with loads of follies, a couple of great embies to put back, new clinic and so on so I have a good feeling about this go.    (maybe will change my tune a bit later on in the 2ww mind.  )

Is anyone watching I'm a celeb? That new guy David seemed to be a bit of a moody git didn't he?
Kilroy did well in the trial today (both of them). I didn't really like him at first but he's been not too bad lately.

Hi to all.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ally - Sounds like you had a lovely day.  Good idea about ditching all the IVF clutter. 

Mrs O - When is test day?

I wish I could sleep, getting really bad now.  Think I'll go make some hot milk. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

STeph - £170!! whenever I sell stufff I end up mking about £3 and its such a hassle wrapping nd posting!!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Laura - you still there? I'm still up too - just about - flaked out earlier on the sofa and then woke up again 

Sorry you are feeling insomniac  hope the milk will make you feel sleepier!

Some of the bits I sold I was amazed at - had a clear out of bathroom and found some bottles of aftershave Paul's Mum had bought him on various holidays, which he hadn't used/didn't like - and they each sold really well - one was a Hugo Boss deodorant stick which still had the price on of 7.5 euros - and it sold for over £10!  I guess these things are so expensive to buy yourself nowadays that loads of people buy them secondhand on eBay even if there are a couple of squirts missing from the bottle!

I now see why whenever I have done a car boot sale, there are always people coming round before it starts asking if we have any perfume or aftershaves!


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Ally - glad you had a lovely day - where was the Turkish bath place? in London?


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hiya Steph - I remember those first few months of being preg, I was exhausted, surprised your still up! Hoping my hot milk will help me sleep, no idea why I can't its not being uncomfy its my brain just can't relax.  You'd think now I'm 30 weeks I'd be more relaxed but just the last week my brain won't stop thinking.  Think its because I have so much to do/ want to do but can't do it as have to lay in bed.

I mainly sell clothes on ebay, think thats why I don't make any money.  I'll have to have a dig around the bathroom!

XX


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm not surprised your brain won't shut down hon - you've got a lot to prepare for, and like you say, it must be so frustrating wanting to get stuff done and being unable to physically do it.  Let me know if you'd like me to come over keep you company (and bring you cake!) one day next week?

I have been going to bed a lot earlier than usual apart from tonight - today I slept earlier on the sofa though and so am still here. I have to admit I am usually a night owl - I love Paul to bits but we do spend sooo much time together and I do like a little time to myself sometimes after he goes to bed - he is a morning person and so gets up before me and gets his own "me" time then - it works for us! 

Am feeling really tired now though so won't be long before I got o bed - just gonna go put some hot milk on meself!


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Laura- Clinic said test day is next Friday the 28th which is 16 days past EC. They gave me a clear blue test to use.

Steph- I would like to do a carboot sale. Have never done one before. wouldn't know what to charge for things. I suppose anything is better than nothing eh? 

Laura- and Steph-What are you guys doing for Christmas? Have you started x-mas shopping yet?


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi Ophelia sweetie  Pyjama party going on on the PR thread! 

Brrr you might want to wait till Summer before doing a bootsale hon  - can't even imagine how cold you'd be doing one now in Aberdeen! 

I haven't done any Christmas shopping yet - going out with my Mum tomorrow and hope to get some then


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Steph- yeah I would probably be better off having a boot sale in the springtime. Weather's been really bad today. Rain and strong winds. I haven't started my shopping either, gonna try and order stuff off internet for easyness once I know what people want.

Enjoy your shopping tomorrow.


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks hon - online ordering is the best thing sliced sliced bread this time of year!  I will also be hitting Amazon etc once I have some more idea of what people want 

Right I'm off or I will never get up - night night hon, and night night Laura if you are still about  hope you feel sleepy soon!


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Have you had your hot milk Mrs O!  We are like a gang of little grannies with our Ovaltine!

Mrs O - So will you wait til test day? 

And I've not done any shopping yet will all be online of course.  Its actually quite hard to use the PC as cant sit up so its all laying on my side typing with one hand!

Steph - Me and Tim are both night owls,not good as at the weekend we can sleep til silly-o-clock! More than welcome to pop over next week honey. Just let me know when you free. XX


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Right laptop running out of juice so thats my q to attempt sleep again! PLumber here in morning so no lay in bed either! 

Night Mrs O & Embies and Steph & Bump.

XXX


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

I haven't got any milk at home so will go and buy some tomorrow as I have been trying to drink at least a few glasses a day since starting stimms for protein.

I will probably try and wait until test day. I'm too scared to test. I did try one of the cheap ebay strips today and got no second line. Don't think they are very reliable but wanted to see if my trigger was out of the system or not. Have you guys tried them?
Will obviously use a proper test for actual test day though.

I'm starting to look forward to x-mas now. Mmmm...turkey with all the trimmings... 

I'm a night owl too, Dh is in bed as he has to work in the morning, but I'm starting to get tired now so it will be beddy byes pretty soon.


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I love Christmas too, I love all of the preparation, my fav bit is writing out my cards.  

Right my light is flashing now so have too go.... too lazy to find the lead!


----------



## angel555 (Apr 7, 2008)

I think I am going to have to just accept that its a BFN for me and move on. Its so difficult. I tried a clearblue digital last evening and it said "not pregnant". I made sure that I didn't go for a wee after 12.00 and only had a couple of sips of water after that. 

Seeing as I tried a clearblue which is considered very reliable, is there any point in me going for a blood test? I don't think I want to hear someone call me and tell me again that its a negative. 

I wish there was an easier way to deal with this.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning lovlies,

Oh Angel hun- Wish there were some reassuring words to say to you hun. I am sorry you've not had your BFP this time. Is it worth having a blood test? dunno, what do you think ladies in the know?
Take care hun, you will get your miracle    

laura & Steph- You girls put me to shame, I am such a bore, snoring away on the sofa at 9.30pm!
Hope you both managed some zzzzzzz's after hot milk.
Laura- Has your plumber moved in?  xxx

Ophelia- Hope you got some sleep too hun x
How are the twinges? 

Ally- Lovely to hear that you had such a nice day with your mom. Bless her.
That Turkish bath/massage seems to really have helped you.
You seem so positive at the mo hun, maybe this is your time now for your miracle to happen- I hope so    

Pixie- How are you chick?  

Fish- Was thinking about you last night hun, how was the stab/jab? 

Heather- How are you doing hun?  x

Morning Kate-  

Hi Natasha-  

LJ- How are the twins and Kate today?  
I bet you're so happy/excited.  
I remember when I became Auntie Anne to my lovely oldest nephew (he's 10 now) 

How is everyone else today?
     Bobbi, Purple, Popsi, Lainey, Beach, Bugle, Kitykat, swinny, Nix, Nicki, Sam, Anna  
   

Anne x


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh My,

so much to catch up on, just spent 90mins reading pages!!

Will be back later with attempt at personals, for now just keeping the thread¬!!!!

Sx


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Morning everyone!

Congratulations aunty LJ!  Brilliant news - you must be thrilled for Kate - Do you know when you will get to meet them?  Good luck for your dad's MRI, which I think you said was today?

I am back from my first scan at the Lister this morning after four evenings of ridiculous injection shenanigans.  The news is not good.  I have one follicle on the right and two possible tiny tiny dots and nothing on the left.  My lining is also only at 4.9 and should be at 6mm by now.  I am feeling so awful and like my insides have been pumped up with a bicycle pump that I can't believe that so little is happening in there.  I have to go back on Tuesday and in the meantime just keep going with 300 Gonal F and add in cetrocide from tomorrow.  I finished the clomid yesterday and am hoping that I will start to feel a bit better.  I am dreading Tuesday - I really fear that they will say there is no point continuing with this.  Anyone have any tips?

Anna xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Oh Anna- Sorry about your scan. I don't have any tips but I do have a  
Did they seem very disappointed at the hospital or mention cancelling? 
Can't remember hun, is this your first cycle?


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Angel   so sorry. Personally I wouldn't go for a blood test, it won't change anything - up to you though. Look after yourself
Anna - I can only say its still very early days yet. Are they increasing your stims? 300 is not high. also linings can take ages to thicken and clomid doesn't help - it will have enough time to catch up if your follies grow.   
Hi Steph - you need your 12 week scan now   
Morning Anne  
Morning Ophelia  
Ally - sounds like a good plan   good luck
Morning Purps - yes busy thread!  
NW


----------



## Jumanji (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll try and pop back for personals later but just to thank you all for your many good wishes and to let you know it's definitely Emily for the little girl.


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

HI everyone

I haven't been around the last couple of days as I have been shopping.  Went to Debehams after work on Wed and M&S on Thurs.  M&S was the busiest I have ever seen in a shop.  It was a big out of town one and everyone seemed to have trollies which made it impossible to move around the shop.  At one point I considered killing myself or another shopper!  Didn't even get that much!

Since I have been off ff you have moved to another thread and filled 11 pages.  I haven't had time to read the posts yet and as I am going away for the weekend in a minute thought I would do a quick post.

I had my follow up consult at the Lister yesterday.  They said pretty much what I thought and what I expected.  Our chance of getting a BFP and not having a MC at 43 (which I will be next Sat) is very slim.  I have as good a chance of getting pg naturally in the next six months as I do with IVF.  That is because I only ever get one egg and I probably get 1 egg every month naturally.
I don't feel down about it as it is what I had come to terms with a few weeks back.

I am off to stay with a friend in Bristol this weekend, just me and Max and two of my very best girlfriends so I can't wait.  
Talk to you all on Monday.

Laura, there is something in the post for you. 

Ally.  Luck you, I love the Porchester, I haven't been for absoluely ages.  Maybe we shoudl have a ff trip there one day for those in and around London?

I am taking my laptop so might get chance to post at the weekend but probably not.

xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Got some blood results back this morning

FSH 23.3
LH 8.5
PROLACTIN 266
OESTRADIL 228

So not lookin too good im afraid 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- Ah hunni, me and you have the same FSH  
Wait for the AMH hun.
Don't know what the others are 
keep your chin up
Don't want to put a downer on things BUT be prepared for the Priory (if you are considering them at all) to raise their eyebrows and um and ah about how high the FSH is blah blah. I had all that and then a diff clinic and a whole lot of hope and positivity. Course I'm being realistic too but they at least didn't write me off!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning lovely ladies,

How is averyone today? Yay it's Friday!!!

Miranda: Thanks for the info hun. I haven’t had chance to send an email to Romina yet but will do that today (hopefully!). Oh, can I come to yours at some point this week I have a very stiff neck…   

Laura: Oh my…you girls had a late night didn’t you? I was so tempted to join in but was exhausted from the event I had yesterday and thought it wouldn’t be a wise decision as I had another small event this morning.(f...ing work!) Thanks again hun for the info on drugs.  (Ps: Can you PM me your home address so I can send you a card when the triplest arrive.) 

Anne: Hello lovely… I’m good thanks. How is everything with you hun? Any plans for the weekend? 

Ally: Wow I didn’t know there was a Turkish Bath in London. I'd be very interested to know where it is hun as haven’t been to a proper one for a little while! I don’t know if anyone has been to one of those traditional baths in Turkey but all you see is naked woman eating fruit and gossiping! I must have been traumatised with that picture from my childhood days which put me off baths for life until I discovered the modern 5* Hotel baths in Istanbul which are just divine!

Anna: Sorry about your scan hun. 

Ophelia: Welcome back, everything is crossed for you hun!.  

LJ: YAY love Emily!!   

Angel: So sorry hun… I can’t even imagine how you feel.  

Stephjoy,Laura,Ophelia: I made £800 from ebay this week just selling some bathroom stuff & jewellery! OK there was a couple of designer pieces as well which I’d bought from press samples sales and never worn but it's still not bad eh!!?

Hi lovely Tracey,Purple, Nicki,Bobbi,Kate,Fishface,Bugle,Lainey,Sam,Popsi, Swinny,Sharon  

Pixie xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- I'm fine thanks chick, just waiting for AF to arrive!
Hope your events went well.
This weekend we have my step sons, Ryan the oldest is going to my best friends twins Birthday do- to watch James Bond then we're all having a meal and some  after at TGI's so that should be nice.
I've just painted my nails for the occasion.... at work!
How about you?


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Im going to get absolutly smashed out of my face tonight and probably throw up everywhere while howling like a baby.

But then again i might be down but i aint out yet  

Hi to everyone, sorry for being a miserable moo

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello All 

Sorry I will be missing people but at work and need to be quick.

Little Jen - how is it to be an aunty hon?? So exciting I expect - the outfits sound gorgeous!! Emily is a very sweet name - I liked both though so would have been happy either way!! Now you can practise for when the time comes for you!! You will be super mum!! 

Angel - so so sorry you must be feeling like sh!t, thinking of you loads  

Anna - honey I am so sorry to hear this but it is only day 4 - this is very early - you must carry on at least a little longer to see what pops up - I feel for you so so much though - the uncertainty is difficult to deal with. The clomid made me feel like I was fermenting something in my abdomen! I felt a lot better very soon after taking last tablets. When is your next scan sweetheart?? I will be sending you loads of      

Kate - now no giving up sweetheart!! Look at Auntie Jen's sister Kate - can we focus please!!  

Pixie - The baths are council run so very shabby but I have been going there on off for years so I love it, I think you would be traumatised here too as it is a bit naturist in attitude!!   mind you I love the attitude of who gives a sh!t!! I had my sarong so tightly around me at the beginning but by the end I was much more relaxed, I am always the same. They are in W2 I will PM you the address. Well done on your ebay haul!! 

Tracey - hon - looks like natural miracles for us then   there are alot of similarities about our situations and how we need to approach them (although lots of differences too) lets get focused and get happy and nurture our relationships and see what happens - miracles happen every day and there is no reason why the small percentages we hear about cannot be you or I   Lets definately do the Porchester thing, ladies days are Tues, Thurs & Fridays. Have a lovely weekend in Bristol hon - have lots of wine and cuddles from your friends   Lets get something sorted in the diary when you are back next week.

Nicki - was it you who was selling 'preseed' to me some months ago?? Well I got some actually as I thought it may help on the natural TTC. If it was you thanks for the tip - we'll see what effect it has!! 

Love to everyone else xxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ally i will not give up sweetheart, and i consider myself told off    

Still might get ratted tonight tho.

Anne have made app for the priory they have an open evening 2nd december with a free consultation with fertility expert thrown in.  May as well go before we decide what to do.  Have also requested my notes from birmingham womens.  

I have a feeling we will eventually go to the lister tho, what a weird feeling, i must be going gaga in my old age  

Kate
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Kate- yep, good idea about open evening- I went on the 21st October- may as well, it's FOC!!!
Where you off to tonight?
x

Hi Ally- x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Sounds like you'll have a fun weekend hun, enjoy the film (Daniel Craig will make your weekend!) Check this out!

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/2007-11/12/xinsrc_2421104122055328859611.jpg

So is AF late then?? It should have arrived by now - no? It would be amazing if you are preggers just before starting tx!
My events went well, thanks for asking but I'm knackered! Fashion journo's are so lucky, can't tell you, I ended up giving a pair of shoes to everyone just to promote the brand! I feel bad today cause I had 2 glasses of bubbly yesterday! I was holding the glass as an accessory to start with but ended up downing them in the end!

Ally: Thanks for the address hun, I should definitely give it a try. If you liked it I'm sure I would too.

Kate: You need to go and get some toffee popcorn hun, that will cheer you up 

p xxx

/links


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Anne sweety - how things with you? What colour are those nails then??

Kate - just so you know the Lister do open evenings too x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

NICE pic     
I'm not goin to watch the actual film, just dropping Ryan off with the boys/dads.
Your job sounds soooo exciting  
AF is due today actually- last month it was one day late and I got all excited  
I thought it may have arrived early this week as I was in killing mode on Wednesday  
Don't beat yourself about the bubbly hun, it's not like you do that ever day- it won't hurt now and again I'm sure


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Oy you chatty misses  

Bobbi - glad i'm going to have some company on the 2WW, bring it on   How's the sty today, usually you get them when you're tired and run-down, not surprising you have one hun  

Laura - my stationary freak of a friend, i can just imagine a PG woman of triplets stuck inbetween the card section of WHSmith   It was bad enough last week when i was there, there was a woman with a pram right in the middle, no one could get in or out   I was saying to DH last night that this will be the 3rd bad christmas we will have had in a row with BIL dying, we are now expecting the funeral to be nearer towards xmas, last year was first year without FIL and the year before FIL was rushed into hospital xmas day and DH was laid up on the sofa with a sickness bug, please please let us have some good news by christmas   

Anne - i was 'doing the deed' at precisely 8.20, straight after sniffing   Get on and do some work you lazy mare   I have a 10 year old nephew too, its such a cute age, he can still be sweet yet tries to be grown-up, he shut his finger in his dad's car door 2 weeks ago, so he's a poorly boy at the mo, chipped a bone and it got infected  

Kate - glad DH didn't mess up with your stationary, are you wrapping pressies up this weekend   Sorry about your results, at least you can now work-out where to go from here now  

Echappebelle and Anna - hi huns, good luck with the rest of your stimms, at least there is something there and lets stay   that more might appear  

Angel - sorry hun  

Ally - well done on making those strong decisions, you've come a long way in the past weeks, you're an inspiring lady  

Steph - 12 weeks already, that's flown by   I love doing car boot sales too, my dad used to take me when i was little and leave me to it while he went round being nosey   I did 2 boot sales last year, first for many years and made about £80 at each, too early for me though  

Ophelia - i'm hooked on 'i'm a celebrity' already, we weren't going to watch it this year, but loving it  

Purple - welcome home hun  

LJ - Emily and Oliver    I managed to get a little rag doll called Emily for my friends baby Emily's christening, let me know if you want the link, it's so pretty  

Tracey - Sorry your follow-up was so precise, although sometimes you want it in black and white so you can move on, you sound so much stronger than you did, i hope you still make it   Enjoy Bristol this weekend, hope you manage a shopping trip to Cabot Circus  

Pixie - thanks for the pic, brightened up my day  

First injection was fine (thanks to everyone), just like riding a bike, DH did it as usual, he makes me laugh, you can almost see the pride rising off of them    Spent the evening on the sofa with my new little sheep huggable wheat bag (stinking of lavender), didn't help me sleep any better, but i do feel i've turned the corner now and i'm slightly more positive   Got told off by DH for dreaming of being PG at xmas though, it's hard not being able to visualise where i'll be at at christmas, no plans for me just yet  

Sat at work with a warm tummy - have a heat pad on


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pix im gonna get a six pack of walnut whips i think hun  

Fishface        for you hunny, you deserve some extra good news this xmas    Yes im starting the wrapping 2moz morning if im sober enough 

Anne     for you hun, you just never know. 

Ally where is the lister hun, is it london?  Ive looked at so many places i dont know whether im coming or going at the mo.

Leaving work in 20mins to go for blood test.  I love an early finish on friday, especially when im not working saturday.  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Angel - So sorry sweetheart.  I wouldn't bother with the hassle of a blood test but go if will give you closure.  

Kate - All those results are variable, I've had huge differences in my FSH and E2... I'd retest over a few months.  

Tracey - You are SO naughty!!!  I'm stuffing percy pigs as we speak!   Can you send me your addy so I can send you something for your birthday as a Thank you... I can't get out so it may be one of my cats or something!! 

Anna -Sorry you haven't got ovaried packed with follies but we'll all be hoping for  a fewmore for tue.... I'd  question why they want you to start Cetrotide now?  Normally you start that when follies are bigger, I wouldn't want that to stop any new ones developng?

Fish - I'll be hoping for a great xmas for you and yes I am a stationary freak!  People at work used to take the mick out of me as I refused to use silver paperclipS!  Had my own stash of fancy ones!

I slept in til midday today so feeling quite good today, gonna attempt some jobs.

Love to the rest of the gang... enjoy your friday!


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Glad it went fine last night Fish.
lets hope this is yours and DH's best Christmas ever- you deserve some lovely news  


Kate- Enjoy your  hun and lots of luck at Priory


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks lovely ladies - hopefully Santa will bring me what i want, what i really really want this Christmas   

Laura - my office stuff comes out of my own pocket too, i have pink stapler and holepunch, my own highlighters and pink notepad etc, i'm not into boring stationary cupboard crap


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Oh I LOVE stationary.... it makes me so happy! 

Forgot to say LJ have you seen the wee ones yet


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

I really love stationery - strange how it's really a girl thing - very few men find paperclips and lovely coloured paper exciting.  I manage to even find our work stationery quite nice, expecially really old fashioned things like treasury tags with metal ends and those sticky labels like little polos that you can stick on paper if you bugger up the hole.

Feeling a bit worried about the cetrocide now - should I phone and ask them if i should maybe hold off on that?


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Fish - we sure are!! Thanks for your kind words of support by the way - its good to be reminded that you are actually making some progress as sometimes it is easy to forget how far you have come - as you feel you still have so far to go  

Kate - the Lister is in Chelsea yes.

Anna - If you are concerned about the cetrotide then call and check but I think the rationale behind it is that as we have high fsh we will also have high LH, as LH can cause early ovulation they want to control that as early as possible so that you do not get a premature LH surge. But honestly call them as this is just my take on it  

Laura B  

Anne - I am going to superdrug - I need that Jif - anything dolly sized will do  

A xxxx


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Anne - oh yes, anything dinky-fied, i've got a travel box at home with all sorts of miniture in it, i love the little hand creams, toothpaste, shampoo, mousse.... i could go on


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Yes, it was the cutest thing.
I ALSO love cleaning products........... has anyone seen the Method range in Tesco? about 3 times the cost of your usual stuff but looks so good in the bathroom  
I am indeed going to Tesco after work to buy some not-needed cleaning stuff


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

OK I can joining now! I wasn't sure about the stationary discussion but Anne I LOVE cleaning products!!
I have a massive bucket at home and it's full of cleaning products. This obsession runs in the family, I caught my sister once on the phone with a cleaning company, she was asking them to come up with new products as she's bored of using the same one


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Cleaning products  No thanks I'm not that weird! Just stationary and dinky things!

Anna - sorry didn't mean to worry you, I just took cetrotide when my follies were a good size (about 12mm i think) to stop ov. Give them a call.  Sure they know what they doing though.


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Laura - I think usually cetrotide isn't included until the follies are larger but the Lister tend to do it early with high FSHers as they say it definately doesn't stop the tidlers growing, but does control the LH. I was worried about doing it too early on my 2 cycles but they convinced me it was okay. 

Mmm - mini cleaning products yes - for novelty sake - full sized versions for their intended purpose - not so enthused x


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

How about those mini bottles of tabasco and tomato ketchup that you sometimes get at restaurants?  I love them


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Opppps Anna, you've just reminded me of when I once stole on of the Tommy Ketch bottles  
x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Anna - There you go, I'm talking out of my   with the cetrotide!  Don't fret.  

I used to get drunk and steal salt and pepper pots everywhere I went! Tut Tut.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

I know Fish, I am a very bad lady


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Oh you ladies are bad! Don’t forget the thread is open to public, we don’t want anyone getting arrested just before Xmas


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Have spoken to Lister now and they say what Ally said - shame I was secretly hoping not to have to add another needle tomorrow!


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anna - Glad you are a little reassured and sorry you have to have the Cetrotide tomorrow hon  

Now remember this is early days, keep up your fluids, keep tum warm over weekend, get some comedy out on DVD (good for bloodflow to uterus - laughing - not just watching the comedy as such!!) , eat a good amount of good protein and I will be thinking of you and sending loads of      for Monday (I guess that is when next scan is??)!! 

A x


----------



## Anna1973 (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks Ally,  I like the sound of the laughing bit although I would have to find something really hilarious to watch to eb laughing at the moment.  

Have just popped in to Superdrug and spotted a new range called mini bourgeois - all miniature fans must check it out - tiny bottles of nail varnish and lip gloss - lovely


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello ladies !! Just a very quick one as I've only got 5 minutes to catch up on 5 pages!!!  I just wanted to say a big hello and happy Friday afternoon to everyone.

Ally- glad the spa went well, it sounds just wonderful.  You so deserve a wonderful spa day.  I love the new plan, are you going to stick to the hormone controlling diet or let your hair down and enjoy wine & chocolate too? So there are a few of us ttc the old natural way then huh Tracey  .  There are so many stories of women who didn't think they could fall pregnant accidently falling pregnant - let us be the next ones to write our version.

Anna -      for Tuesday. Ally is right so so much can happen, it's very early days for you.

Kitykat - your protocol - that produced 10 eggs!!! - sounds so different than what everyone else was on.  Did anyone else notice how different it sounded? I'm so new at this but maybe not, but I've never heard of anyone being on that protocol....maybe there is something in it.

LJ - love Emily  

Isn't it freezing today !! Apparently tomorrow will be worse. Dreadful that i have to venture outside at all! Its just awful as we have painters in this week painting walls and building some storage cupboards - the paint and glue smell is just awful so I'd love to be outside but its freezing, but when I'm inside I have to leave all the windows open.  I'm wearing those little socks with toes on them today.  So glad no-one can see me!

Hi Ophelia, Fish, Nicks, Nix, Laura, Anna, Pixie, Natasha, Mir, Steph, Bobbi, CJD and hello to everyone else!

LOL 
Sam xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi ladies,

Glad to be back in the thieves den at last  

Anna good luck for tuesday hunny  

Takeaway tonite girls, neither of us can be arsed to cook.

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

Wow you ladies can gab!!!

Firstly LJ!!!!!! wow congrats to you and kate!!! how lovely and 4lb's a good weight for them both!!!!

LAura b fab new pix and i giggled so much with your rabbits/garden stories!

Fish good luck with the stims, and you won't need the Lister, Oxford have to get someone pregnant! It's gonna be you!!!

Anne, you ,must be excited now!

Sorry crap at doing personals when I've been away so long!!! Heads mushed and had row will DH last night on phone beforre I even seen him, so he's no s[poken to me all day! so much for TTC naturally! He was also meant to speak with the GP today regarding blood tests, I just asked if he'd spoken to him and he said What's the point! So not so sure I'm going to be TTC any which way anymore!

Wish i could be more positive but right now just feel sh1t

I'm going to see how things go over the next few days, thinking of ya all and sending cyber hugs!!!!!!

Sx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

I just got an email from mate who just starting to ttc and she actually said to me.... 'its so expensive, i've spent about £50 so far on preg tests'!!!    You can imagine my response! And yes she does know about my IVFs!

Kate - Take away for us too... what you having?


----------



## fishface (Jun 17, 2008)

Purple - oh hun hope you're ok and things between you and DH blow over this evening so you can have a good weekend together  

Laura -   your mates having a laugh


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Purple hon - I pmed you honey  

Laura - your mate? What planet has she been living on!!! Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh  

Sam honey - sorry about your drafty painting - be so so lovely when its done though eh!!! Have you been to Porchester baths?? You should come with me one day - it will do you good honey. You know me and my plans - it will be a new one that completely contradicts this one next week!!!   I have been eating a bit of sugar anyway to be honest and yes I am going to have wine too!! I know but I figure that the endorphins will have as good  effect as the abstinence!! 

A xxxx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Laura.  You are most welcome.  I couldn't send you boring mulsin cloths without a little treat to make them more exciting.

Oh, I absolutely love cleaning products.  I have to try every new one on the market.
On my way to see my friend in Bristol this afternoon I went to Ikea to get a £14.99 set of drawers.  £108   later I left with a new dustpan and brush just because the brush had green bristles!

LJ.  I haven't read back through posts but I gather Kate has had the twins.  Fantastic news Auntie LJ.  when will you get to see them.

We must def have a girls Porchester baths day.  I love the place it has an air of faded grandeur about it.  You can just spend the day chatting.  I went to the Sanctuary in Covent Garden once but managed to get hit on the head by that famous swing that is always in the pictures.  I didn't like it as much as the Porchester.  I love a good spa.  Next friday I am having a 'body scrub, massage with hot oils and head massage' after going shopping for a birthday present from a friend.  If I were rich I would spend my life being pampered  

I have been wanting to see my friend for ages and here I am on ff while she is cooking


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Purple – so sorry to hear you & DH are having a hard time.  Infertility places so much pressure on your relationship.  From previous posts it sounds like you guys have a strong base – you will pull through this.  When we have been arguing I try to go away and remember a day or a time when I really loved DH before I try to talk to him about something.  Weekends are precious, hope you can try to have a nice one. And when you are fighting with DH is not the time to think about whether or not you are ttc….no time to give up.

Ally – I’d love to go to the Porchester.. I’ve never even heard of it.  Is it in London? Where? 

Tracey – go and enjoy your flesh & blood friend rather than typing to us.  You know you can chat with us anytime – and we don’t come with food J

Ok gals,  stationary I love….but cleaning products?? I’ll have to draw the line there and say I just use ecover for everything, except where it just doesn’t work, then I just use whatever people tell me to use.


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Laura, we are having indian tonite hun, chicken and spinach balti 4 me and i do believe its just turned up   Your poor friend, she has no idea bless her, hope it stays thats way for her and she gets a bfp soon 

Purple     petal, hope it sorts itself out for you, know wha a stressful road were walking down at the mo its not an easy one  

Im with the cleaning product camp im afraid, anything new i'll try it   

Hi to ally, fish, sam, tracey, and every one else.  Gotta go need to stuff my face with food 

Thanx for all your help today girlies, wouldnt be without you for all the tea in the china  

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, I've noticed I don't have many bubbles.  Can anyone tell me - what's the deal with bubbles anyway?

Great weekend to all ladies - stay warm. Am cooking seabass with roast vegies tonight... yummy.  (Wish I was having Indian though Kate..)

Sam xxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Evening lovlies,

Purple- You and DH are stronger than a strong thing, I can't imagine how stressful this all is after 1 failed cycle let alone anymore.
I hope you make friends soon hun.  

Laura- WFT?   I'm sure she didn't mean to f you off, you know some people just come out with the first thing that comes into their head.  

Kate- Me and DH are takeawaying too!!!!!  
How was today? x

Tracey- Have a lovely meal/weekend. You a shopaholic by any chance? 
x

Hi Ally-  

Hi Sam- How was date night?  

Need a bit of advice girls...... just been to the loo and there is the smallest beginnings of AF ( can you believe I actually cried, what a fool but I just hoped for miracle I guess   ) Anyway, I know I've got my treatment so I'm ok.
I would rather start taking the Pill in the morning when I've come on properly, do you think that wil be ok for the sake of waiting 10/12 hours ? Or should I start now?
On my sheet from Lister it says start the pill between day 1-5 , the consultant said start day 1 but I'm not properly "on" yet??
What do think girls?

Confused 

Thanks


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Sam- blown you some
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Anne - Sorry you got AF hon - really sorry darling. Re the pill - tomorrow is fine as tomorrow is CD1 anyway!! First full day is CD1. 

A xxxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Blimey!  You lot can't half talk.  

Cleaning products?  Stationery?    Give me make up and nail varnish any day (and shoes and bags and clothes and jewellery, etc, etc).  I will spend a fortune on the latest miracle cream and they are all rubbish, I still look 150  

LJ    woo hoo!  That's such fabulous news.  I hope Kate will still get to enjoy her birthday, will she be out by then?  I was only in hospital for 4 days with my c-section (partly because I begged and begged to be allowed to go home every time a nurse/midwife came to visit me - HATE hospitals - DD was meant to be born at home but was discovered to be breach in the middle of labour so it was an ambulance job  ).  Have to say though, the c-section was ok - I was up and walking around the next day and was pretty mobile really.   I was driving after two weeks.  Love to all of you.

Tracey - definitely up for a meet week after next.  Happy to do after work for you.  Anyone else who is available is welcome too, if they can get into London in the early evening.  Ally, do you fancy it?  Enjoy the weekend with your friends.  Your follow up sounds a bit like mine (see below).  

Kate - welcome!  Haven't spoken to you before.  Hope the AMH result is good.  Sorry to hear the other results weren't as you'd hoped  

Angel - so sorry hun.  No, it doesn't get any easier.  Four failed IVF attempts, three miscarriages and I still find it gutting  

Fish - good luck with the stims.  Hopefully the headaches will stop now      My last three christmas' have been pants too - just because of IF.  I had a m/c just before last christmas so it was virtually cancelled, had to carry on to a degree though because of DD.

Ally - glad you had fun at the baths.  Your plan sounds a bit like mine (see below too).    Re: my mad night out last Friday - I got home at 7am    DH was VERY unimpressed, whoops, naughty Lainey  

Laura - love the new photo.  You look fabulous - huge, but fabulous.

Nicki - no, I am not pg.  I did think of that myself as my AF was light and short and early but, no, it was negative    Love the Emily photo, she is growing FAST.

Steph - 12 weeks   how time flies.  Talking of dreams of twins, I dreampt about you last night.  I dreampt that you were carrying twins and that when you went into labour they said "right, lets see if there is anything in there", which I thought was a bit odd.  You delivered the first one which was a sort of jelly bean thing   and we were all disapppointed and anxious.  Then you had the second and it was the most beautiful baby I have ever seen (I think it was a girl) and everyone was thrilled.  Maybe I am mystic Meg in disguise  

Anne - I hope AF shows up soon so you can get going, or not atall so you don't have to  

Purple - sorry to hear that you and DH have had a row.  DH and I seem to row a lot since IF came into our lives, we always seemed to get on so well before that.  I hope you make up soon  

Anna - don't give up hope yet.  They must have a good reason for doing what they are doing.  Good luck Tuesday   

Ophelia, Heather - our PUPO ladies         

Natasha - yes, Bayford is only a stone's throw away from me.  You should have popped in for a cuppa  

Tits!  Forgotten all the other stuff!

Hi to Sam, Nix, Mira, Beach, Bugle and everyone else I've no doubt missed  

I had my follow up appointment today and was quite pleased as, for once, I did actually get some answers.  I turns out I DID have 8 follies on my cancelled cycle - it is just that 6 of the follies were tiny and not viable so it wasn't that I picked the wrong month, it was that the follies didn't grow.  She said this is down to the quality of them.  I am, therefore, sure that I don't want to go down the IVF route anymore and am going to try naturally for the foreseeable future.  I just can't go through it anymore, it is too tiring.

I actually feel quite relieved about it as I feel I have done everything I can.  So, maybe DE or maybe adoption for us.  We are going to have a few more months of trying naturally with DHEA and then make a decision, sometime before DD leaves home  

Love to everyone 

Lainey x


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Ally- I was hoping against hope that all these fr1ggin ovary flutters/cramps and near enough daily vomiting/nausea could be good news but I wasn't really daring to hope if that makes sense?
Anyway, onward bound, bring on the IVF I say  
Thanks for you support hun
You ok?


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Lainey- Just posted about AF, it's sort of here but only just arrived and the very beginnings.
So sorry you've had such a horrible time hun but I bet you both feel so much better having come to a decision of sorts.
How old is DD?
Oh yes, shoes, makeup, nail varish, hair stuff etc etc etc love it all.
been using that Boots refine and rewind and must admit, I really like it.
PS, You look lovely - 150 my ****   


Pixie- What you up to the weekend chick?   

Tracey- You ok hun? Happy stabbing  x

On the subject of injections - I know I've got ages to go yet, but do they have to be done at the same time every day? Is it morning or night?


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Anne - I get so upset everytime AF arrives too.  I know it's a lot to hope for a natural miracle every month, but I still do.  Everytime AF arrives it takes me days to get over it and pick myself up again.  Having the next stage planned really helps.  The Lister told me that if I got my period in the evening, that day 1 was the next day. Hope that helps.

Lainey - you and DH sound a bit like us.  We are so determined to have another child that we think we will go down the DE or Adoption route if we don't have a miracle baby. I'd probably try for two more.  How is your natural cycle? It seems there are now a lot of us PR going down the ttc naturally route.  It's a lot to think about, I always think that if we do would the DE\Adopted child wonder if I loved him\her as much as our first DD?  Would they compare themselves to our first DD? I guess it's your job as a parent to make sure they never doubt that, but I know I would wonder.  I think a lot of councilling will have to come first.  

Ally - enjoy your weekend with Ben hon - your a fabulous girl so live your life!!!

Good night ladies..

Sam xx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

can anyone tell me how to load a picture of me on my profile...... I feel like a techno idiot, but the I've found the I have my own pic, but it seems to only take website links ... I don't know how to load my own photo :-(


xxx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Sam - tick 'Will upload own photo' then browse for the file then click to upload. they need to be really small pixel wise though. There are some instructions on here somewhere with a link to a good program I think called photofiltre for making them smaller. Even mobile phone pics are too big 
Ally - yes it prob was me the preseed   Anything that got me pregnant I tend to promote! Expensive stuff but I think you can get multi 'dose' tubes now
Sly - sorry about bloods   What was your FSH before? Try cycling next when its lower   Enjoy that curry   We've just had ours!
Anne - start pill tomorrow hun  
Lainey   for AF. Keep trying hun you have every chance   
LJ -fab name choice! Hope they are both well. Picture soon? 
Purple - we always used to have a row on the crucial night too, just to add to the stress  
Can't mention everyone but hi to all! Been shopping on my own today - how wierd was that! Like a kid in a toy shop, but I kept looking round when I heard a baby cry  
Love ya
NIcskW


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Anne: Hi chick, sorry to hear your AF arrived. I feel exactly the same everytime it arrives but if you look at it on the bright side we still have AF, it could have been worse...Can you not call the Lister and ask them about the pill? I agree with Ally but just so you feel comfortable you are doing the right thing.

Laura: Your friend sounds fun! Let's hope that's all she'll have to spend on TTC.  

Hello Sam, Lainey, Nicki  

After bugging the hospital for the last 4 days they finally typed up my results and faxed them to my GP. I've picked up the report tonight just before the surgery closed, got home opened the envelope and guess what I can't b..loody read it!!! ARRRGGGHHH The scanner or fax machine whatever they used made a real mess on the page and it's impossible to see the numbers so I still have no idea what the measurement of my cyst is! Does anyone know if it's meant to be cm or mm? 
It's so annoying but funny at the same time   I'll have to wait until Monday now  

Pixie xx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Agh... just lost post.  

Not going to retype.. sorry!

Hiya Nicks!

Sam - You have to be a charter member to uplaod a pic at mo.

My tesco shop just arrived.... there are a few cleaning products if anyone wants me to list them just let me know!!  More impotantly there are loads of snacks and goodies! Mmmm.


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Nicks- Yes, I will do that then hun, thank you. How is Emily?


Hi Pix- Gonna start in morning as looks like it wil be first full day.
I know what you mean , at least we are still getting AF yes
Can't believe your results saga, some people need a good smack 
Just had an Indian, and now feel so fat/sick  
Gonna catch up on my soaps in a bit. We've been to Tesco and was disappointed with their cleaning range   (we tried a diff Tesco tonight)
Good news is I've prob saved about £60 on stuff we didn't need  

Sam- Join as Charter so we can all see you  

Much love 
Me
x


----------



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

hi girls

hows everyone doing, sorry no personals, just calling in to say hello !  x

laura, steph and orph.. are you three on the night shift again tonight lol


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Popsi-All fine ta, you? 

Laura- I too have goodies......got a cheeky little bargain on mint Viscounts, DH had Bourbons (yuk) and I am eating jaffas as I type, despite feeling like a heffa and sick after my Indian 
DH has the Matrix on and I need to watch eastenders.... I really don't understand the Matrix


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Cooor yes Laura please can you list those cleaning products for me   No seriously what are the snacks??

Sam - Sea bass and roasted veg sounds wonderful!!! You too have a lovely evening and the Porchester is in W2 - so not at all far from either of us. 

Pixie - what f*ing idiots - what is wrong with these people - do they have any concept of what these things mean to us?

Lainey - I am coming out with you soon!! You sound like my kinda gal!! No seriously I AM!!! Just say when!! You sound like you are coming through the other side - not long till the natural miracle      yes its rather nice that there are a few of us on this particular path, you, me, Tracey and Sam. Its nice to have company on the au naturelle path!! Thinking of you hon.

Anne - honestly the pill will be fine tomorrow honey - it wouldn't matter if you took it on Sunday or Monday either - you need to be on it for a minimum of 14 days that is all. Take it tomorrow and really don't worry about it.

You make total sense about the daring to hope honey  . Re injections you will do them in the evening, each time you have a scan they will take blood to see what your hormone levels are. They get these results back in the afternoon and may alter your dose so they ask that you don't do your injection until after 5pm. 

How annoying about the Matrix - Ben loves news programs and hates soaps!! THAT IS WORSE!!

A xxxx


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Ok thanks girls, will become a charter member.... probably not this weekend though - snowed under personal admin - i haven't been opening my mail for a while, and I think DH wants a bit of attention.

Nicki W I read your post "
yes it prob was me the preseed  Anything that got me pregnant I tend to promote! Expensive stuff but I think you can get multi 'dose' tubes now"

What is this? I believe this is something I'm not on!! Amazing 

Good night (again) ladies xxxx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Wait for it Sam - it is a lubricant that is sperm friendly!!!!!! It works like your own cervical mucus - sorry but you asked!! I thought it may help me as my CM is scant at best.

A xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ally: Wow that stuff sounds amazing, I migh get some too 

Anne: Your DH & mine would get on really well, mine loves the Matrix and all the similar weird stuff. You are not alone hun I was made to watch that film many times and I still don't get it    

Laura: How can you clean your house in your current state hun? Don't you think it will be a good idea to send those cleaning products to me & Anne?  

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

My question is - how do you apply it whilst maintaining the impression that you are not TTC you are having crazy carefree sex!!!! 

Laura - dont worry about the cleaning - we are on our way with our marigolds on!!!


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Apply what?  The preseed or the cleaning products.  Cleaning during sex, now there's an idea  

Pixie - hi hun.  See, I knew I had missed someone    Annoying about the fax.  Don't people check things  

Anne - be careful whilst taking the pil.  I think you need to take it for 14 days before it becomes effective.  Be careful you don't get pregnant.  You may need to use the rhythm method for the next couple of weeks  

Sam - yes, I worry about DE/adopted child feeling different from DD.  Hopefully I can smother them with love and it won't be an issue.  I am SURE I would love them the same.  Blinking hell, we will have tried hard enough for them.

Anne - DD is 5.  There are some pics of her on **.

Babysitting for a friend tonight so drinking the womb juice she left me, yum.  Think I deserve it, I have lost 11lbs since the end of August - only 3lbs to go.  Have been a virtual saint and been going to the gym almost every day.  See my halo?

L x


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Sorry.  Hi popsi.  How is the studying going?  Are you ok?

L x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

not sure i can bring any value added to the cleaning products chat but if anyone wants to discuss, shoes, handbags or beauty products i'm you're girl...i have so many handbags i have to hide them from DH..i had 4 out the other day on the bed as hadnt put them away in their little sleeping bags after using them and DH had a bit of a tanty and said i had too many...clearly he is forgetting the other 10 or so that are in the wardrobe!

just got back from guides..we made popcorn and smores this evening..smores were yummy yummy..only had 1 as desperately trying to be good before having to bare all in a bikini in a weeks time!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi Lainey, don't worry hun. My silly problem is nothing compare to what the others are going through here  . I'll just have to wait till Monday. 

Ally: Just added you on ********, if you see a friend request from a complete stranger that's me!! 

Natasha: Now you are talking! I have over 400 pairs of shoes  Our garage is taken up by my shoes. If DH every wants to divorce me this will be the reason! As for beauty products, I don't think there is anything out there I haven't tried   The good thing is I don't pay for any of these things... 

xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Pix - 400 pairs! that sounds like my kind of heaven! I bought 4 pairs in 1 day a few weeks ago - oops! Have to hide them and stagger their introduction so as not to arouse too much suspicion   

Free beauty products rock - i used to get free products a v long time ago but no more - how come you get them and more importantly, heeellloo, where are mine?!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

OMG we can be here all night!! 
I'm a fashion PR consultant so all the shoes/bags/clothes are perks of the job. Beauty products come from my friends who are also PR's for beauty brands so we do swapsies!!   Let me know what you need hun, I'm serious. xx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Evening girls.....do you mind if I join you again?  I posted for a while back in summer of 07, before Nicky, Miranda and Laura got their BFP's!!  Congratulations to you all.  Was a bit stuck at the time and hoping for a natural miracle.  November 2008 now, no miracle and had my initial consultation today at the Lister!  

I had booked a scan and an AMH test and ended up having my consulation late but without the scan first, despite several reminders to the reception staff from me and Dr J.  I almost had to go back another day for the scan but he insisted.  The receptionist got a bit ratty with him!

Dr Nichopolous did answer all my questions (although I now have more!!) but i did feel hurried as he had another couple waiting and time was ticking past 5pm.  Long story short, he recommends the OCP LD 21 protocol (long protocol) starting with the pill, then Naferelin nasal spray, 300 Menopure.  I have read that Short Protocol can be better for women who are likely to be poor responders and he said he would let me do that if I wanted but recommended this one.  What do you think?  300 seems low but obviously this is my first go so dont know how I'll respond.  

When I had my scan it showed 2 antral follies on the left and one on the right.  No other issues noted.  Does this mean I will get a max of 3 eggs?  Cos this was after my consultation, I have not been able to discuss this with anyone.  

Would welcome your views and feedback if poss.

Thanks in advance.

love Ali x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

ooohh i used to work in PR and used to share an office with the beauty editor of Hello (a good 10 years ago) - she used to get truck loads of stuff delivered nearly every day - we used to nick it all before she got in! I am such a product junkie - i have boxes full of stuff in my wardrobe - i keep saying i must use stuff before buy more but never stick to it - as soon as something new comes out or smells good or has a nice pot or really any excuse i just reeeeeeaaaallllllllyyyyy want it!!! Its the same with handbags, i see one and i want it and it will just haunt me for weeks, days, hours or sometimes just minutes until i have to buy it!! I was on the phone to a friend the other day and was pacing in the street up and down, spied a handbag in a shop window, went into the shop, pointed at the bag, took it straight to till and paid for it all without saying a word....its a skill!


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Ali

i dont know about protocols really except it does seem they usually put PRs on short protocols - 300 is a pretty high dose and with the spray as well - as is first try they dont really know how you'll respond so they wouldnt want to put you on a max dose in case over stimulated maybe...he must have a reason for thinking that protocol would be suitable for you though - maybe you can ask him why he thinks would be better than a SP?

Re the antral count - it varies each month i believe but i dont know if the count means that that is the max eggs you could produce - i dont think it is as i'm sure last time i had a count of 3 but ended up with 4 eggs but i'm not 100% on that.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Ali: Welcome back! I'm a newbie here and not the best person to give you any advice on IVF hun. Just wanted to say welcome back and give you a   and wish you the best of luck.  xx

Natasha: You sound very skilful hun, I'm not as good as I used to be! A couple of years ago I was just like you but now trying to be more sensible with my money because of the obvious reason.  I still can't resist the sample sales though, did you used to go to those? I went to the D&G sample sale recently and bought a sheepskin coat worth just under 2 grand for £300! I know it's still expensive but you know the feeling I sooooooooo needed it with the cold weather coming!!!   (This is me being sensible with my money   ) If we are talking about the same person, Hello's beauty editor is a good friend of mine, lovely girl. Katie?


p xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

pix - that is being sensible with your money - you are saving loads of money    the day i bought the 4 pairs of shoes i was out shopping with a friend and had that morning decided that my spending must be curtailed..not really sure what happened! buying things just makes me feel better    no never went to a sample sale - i didnt do any fashion or beauty PR myself - i did Penthouse! but my bosses wife was the Hello H&B ed hence the shared office (not Katie - this was back in 97)..you'll have to sneak me in under the sheepskin coat!!!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Thank you Natasha! You are the only person who understands me   I did save lots of money plus I needed that coat to keep my future embies warm right?   I know what you mean about shopping, retail therapy is the best therapy ever! 
I've told you we can be here all night! I can keep you updated with all the sample sales happening in London if you like? You've just missed the Jimmy Choo one. I didn't go on purpose but hated myself for not going later on 
Feel free to tell me to shut up hun if you are getting tired.
px


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

who are these unreasonable people who expect you to go cold?? its very clear when something is on sale you are not spending but saving! omg - jimmy choo - i would have actually thought i was in heaven....if there were bags there as well then i'm probably going to have nightmares about missing it for at least 6 months! have seen a black patent jimmy choo bag that i'm almost salivating over...it really does make me feel better when i buy something..i know its only temporary but it still makes me feel good for that short while and after all the crap we put up with we NEED to shop to keep sanity.....i must have all details of sample sales! oh dear it will be very dangerous! i went into dkny on bond st last year to ask directions to a road, my friend stayed outside for a ***, i came out 10mins later with a handbag , 2 cozi wraps and a pair of flip flops..and had actually forgotten to ask for the directions as had gotten so excited with the shopping...i am legendary for this!


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

You are hilarious! I bet you hide things from hubby? I do! I never tell him the real price of something and forget after a while what I’ve told him   OK, I'm just going to PM you details of the Mulberry sample sale.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Always hide stuff from him - dont know why as i buy it with my own money but he would go mental if he knew how much i really spent! I am always finding things at the back of the wardrobe and in drawers and in bags that i have completely forgotten about and never worn..i really am terrible!! i have 3 mulberry bags - 2 of which i have never even used    - need outfits to go with them you see    

really do have to go to bed now as eyes are stinging....night night hun...to be continued xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

night night hun, sweet dreams!

xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies  oh and secret shoe and handbag hiding shopaholics  

How is everyone this fine and rainy damp and cold morning?

Pixie & Nat- Here is my big problem...... my feet are only size 2, at a push sometime I can get away with a small size 3.
I can't just go into a shop and buy nice shoes without hassles, so I usually get from the internet for 3 times the amount they should be- there smaller for gods sake so less leather  . So, I was thinking, how cool it would be to get a "foot extension" operation!!
All I need is about an extra 7mm and I will be a proper size 3 then I can spend all my money on shoes- oh and IVF 
How are you chatterboxes today?  

Ally-Did you have a nice night hun?
Blew you some bubbles back  

Lainey- Good point, I must be very careful not to get preggers on that pill with my wonder eggs   
DD is beautiful x
How are you today hun?  

Hi Ali- How you feeling today?  

Angel-  

Purple- How was last night? have you made friends with hubby? 

Heather & Ophelia- For your snuggling embies  

Kate- How was your curry?? I have those horrible stomach gurgles this morning- vile. Going to Fridays later in Sutton for my best friends twins birthday meal- me and Jason have just both said "I'm just having a starter at Fridays" Hmm, bet we don't!! 
How you doing today hun? 

Anna- How are you hun? Is it Tuesday for next scan?  

Fishy-  

Hi Miranda- You ok hun? not heard from you for a couple of days. How is Bobster? 

LJ- How's the little un's and Kate? Also, how is your dad?  

Laura- Confession time.... I had 6 Jaffa cakes in a row straight after my curry last night whilst complaining that I felt sick and stuffed. Have I got an eating disorder where I just eat so much  till I burst??  
How are you all this morning?
Did you have a goodie filled night?   

Morning    to Sam, Popsi, Tracey, Swinny, Bobbi, Steph, Sonia (how are you hun?) 

Well- so far, I've not had AF (apart from the one spot last night) so gonna wait till it shows it's ugly face in full before I take Pill number one!

Love to you all  
Anne
x


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Morning ladies!

I love love love clothes, shoes, bags, make up and beauty products but don't spend that much most of the time then suddenly go out and just buy buy buy for a day!! Ben bought me a beautiful pair of Louboutin shoes last christmas, I was so shocked I thought it was a joke and that he had just wrapped my presents in a Louboutin shoe box that he had come across!! I cried! I have to say for all of his faults Ben is very good at choosing presents for me. I find it quite hard to buy pressies for him though. Having said all of this I seem to spend more time in tracksuits, jeans and trainers at the mo.  

Pixie/ Natasha - sample sales scare me - I went to a Matches one in Marylebone a little while ago and it was bedlam in there!! I never seem to find anything good - I think I always get to them too late. Pix - can you share your precious info on the Mulberry one with me??  

Ali - some of the other girls will be on soon and I am sure they will be able to help but I think definately get an email off to Dr J and tell him the scan info as this may effect the decision on protocol. 

Bobbi - I think Porchester Halls may be closeby - this place is a turkish baths but it is part of a bigger building! WOW you really dont like frivolous stuff do you!! I think we all use it to fill voids to be honest - it takes the pain away albeit temporarily   Glad you got shot of the horrid lady at work (what did you do with her ). Lets get you started then!!! 

Anna - I was thinking about funny films and I found 'Superbad' hilarious - I guess it is more of a teen/ bloke film (yep they are one and the same thing!!) and it is crude and lewd but I really enjoyed it - just a suggestion for getting that bloodflow going to those ovaries (and keeping your mind off things)  

Anne - honey - how cute are your feet - ahhhhh!!! Must be a real pain though   I like you do not have a inner switch that tells me I am full, If it tastes good I just keep going until I am sick (if it tastes okay I keep going until I feel sick!!) Sometimes I look at ladies on the tube who take a packet of sweets out of their bag and take one then put the packet back! WTF how can they stop at one!!!

Emma - how are you doing with the little on sweetheart - hope all well - havent heard from you for a while and was worried?

Nix - how are things progressing hon??

Mir - are you okay darling??

Steph - Hope your having a lovely weekend  

Ophelia - how is the 2ww madness going?? Hope you had a lovely stay in the hotel.

Sam - Hope you have your thermals on hon?? 

Fish - wishing you huge amounts of luck for this cycle hon       

Purple - Hope things are a little better today lovely - hate to think of you feeling so [email protected]  

Tracey - hope your dinner was lovely last night and that you are having a fab time - you really deserve it  

Popsi  

Beach  

Laura - How were the treats last night We had green and blacks ice cream with caramel sauce - OMG!!! 

I need to get myself together - I am still in my dressing gown - want to get some christmas shopping done today!! I am determined not to be doing it all at the last minute as that is so so depressing. I will end up doing it all at the last minute though x

Love to all and any I have missed xxxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hello ladies,

Hope everyone is having a great weekend.

Anne: How are you today hun? Did you take your pill? (I feel like a mum!! just practising  )
How do you stand up with those size 2 feet??  I'll do some research for you hun, I'm sure we can get you some shoes that will fit and cost you anything. 

Ally: How are you feeling today? 
Your DH sounds amazing, wow Louboutin shoes!! ...my DH never has a clue about what to get for me. He always complains about not knowing what to buy for a woman who has everything! Yeah whatever, easy escape!  I also love gadgets and he is an expert in that area so that's how we find the happy medium when it comes to presents 
I know what you mean about samples sales. If I can be arsed to get to them early enough I get real bargains but there is always the danger you get elbowed by greedy shoppers. Please pm me your email address and I'll forward you the Mullberry sample sale invite. Mullberry SS is usually very civilized.

Bobbi: No work now, how good is that? I have 2 weeks left and then will be off for a month, can't wait!!

Natasha: Are you out shopping again??  

I'm off to bed now, just had acupuncture and feel very sleepy! 

Lots of love to everyone else.

Pixie xx


----------



## Nicki W (Nov 1, 2006)

Morning all!
Welcome back Ali - sorry you haven't had any success   Egg quality may be better on LP but if you don't get eggs then SP may be the way forward. Go with the LP if that's what your consultant thinks. There is meant to be no difference in pregnancy rates. Have you taken DHEA?
Anne - you could have a bit of my size 7 feet! Massive for such a little one!   Hate them.   Think feet and boobs got muddled when being dished out here  
all you designer girls!   god know how you will all manage on maternity pay!
Emily took a bottle last night so I may well have done my last BF   Big (.)(.) today before they shrivel up again!
Love yas
NW


----------



## Swinny (Jul 10, 2007)

Hiya Nicks lovely to hear from you. Oh my goodness Emily is 5 months old now. Hope you, DH and Emily are all looking forward to your first Christmas.

Steph - Good luck for your next scan xx

Laura - Your new piccie is ace xx

Hello Beachy xxx

Little Jen - Congrats again on becoming an aunti xxx


----------



## lainey-lou (Feb 18, 2007)

Tits. Just lost a long post that took me ages    Bl00dy iPhone. 

Its taters today. My chickens will be frozen

Tracey - I went to m&s on Thursday and it was bedlam I have never seen anything like it 

natasha/pixie I am a complete shopaholic too. I also hide things from DH - like the pair of Prada shoes I bought a few weeks ago. I used to work for Ally Capellino and Elspeth Gibson and got a big discount on their clothes, it was great. 

Nicky - sounds like u have cracked the bottle. I hated breastfeeding - always smelling of slightly warm, slightly sour milk and leaking all the time. 

Ally - enjoy the Christmas shopping. Where r u going?

Anne - yes, holdoff on the pill until full blown AF arrives. 

Forgotten what else I said now.  

Hi to everyone

l x


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Afternoon fellow shopaholics and the strange cleaning people..

Nicki - i must have been in the wrong queue with you, seems all my extra booby bits got shoved onto my bum  

Pixie - not shopping no, even better have been doing my lists for what i want for christmas    

Lainey - welcome to the hubby hiders club!

Ally - g&bs ice cream and caramel sauce......mmmmmmmmmmmm.....could only have been more perfect if you were wearing your louboutins at the same time   

Anne - aahh such dinky feet..omg do you think you have a complex about them and thats why you always feel the need to strip off and show youre other "assets"    

Hi everyone else


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

hiya all,

suffering with big bely today so hard to type, some days i#m fine others I'M bloated.

Had lots of snacks last night.  no jaffa cakes though. 

Ali - welcome back, i was gonna say same as nicks, meant to get better quality eggs on LP, but i had no sucess on it at all. personally i'd ask for sp but guess you should have faith in ur cons.

Bobbi - I'm with you, i don't care much or clothes, bags or shoes and def noy cleaning!

Was there some offers of cleaning earlier  I'll pm you my address!!!

XX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Evening ladies,

Lordy you lot cant half chat  

Been to see panto this afternoon with our 3 year old niece, thought we were gonna have to leave early tho as she didnt like the man in the purple dress.  We went to see aladin at a village hall in kidderminster, well i enjoyed it anyway!

Laura hi hun hows ur lovely bump today? 

Anne im a size 2 as well hunny, how strange.  Love the kids trainers, but a right pain in the **** when we want some sparkly high heels   Saying that have bought a ridiculously high pair of black glittery ones in size 3 from asda for a tenner for our works xmas do, and they seem to have come up just ok.

Just a short one from me as gotta take doggy for walk, hes driving me  

Hello to natasha, lainey, swinny nicki, pixie, ally, bobbi, purple, fish, tracey, steph, beachgirl and everyone else.

DH watching villa on telly, hope it goes off x factor starts, otherwise theres gonna be a fight  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Ooooo forgot to say,  looks like i need to find out how my bloods were measured before i find out if they are any good or not.  Funny isnt it i always remember to teell everyone to ask but forget meself, must be an age think i suppose  

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Evening all!

Sorry I haven't been on to post - I've been reading though! Can't remember a thing apart from miniature cleaning products, but still...

The Boy Robertson is tucked up in bed, so it's TV Burp, X Factor then I'm a Celeb - yay! Plus a dirty kebab - God, how I love kebabs - I can eat 'em cold for breakfast!  

I'm still so sad Laura's gone from X Factor though - it's going to be a hollow victory for whoever wins I reckon. Like when Leon won instead of Rhydian - what were people thinking?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Oo, forgot to say - happy birthday for tomorrow Tasha!

xx


----------



## Ocelot Cub (Mar 31, 2008)

Oh well done Miranda.... 

HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOR TOMORROW NATASHA!!! Hope you have something indulgent planned.

Mir - did you like Rhydian? He gave me the complete creeps!!! Are you not a Strictly fan?? Glad to hear that the Robster is sleeping and giving you a bit of reality tv time!!! 

Hello Kate, Lainey, Laura and everyone else!

As predicted the shopping didnt happen - I went out but just could not get inspired - came home empty handed which would normally be a great escape but I really wanted to buy some presents!! 

Off to a friends for dinner - have no idea what I am doing on here - need to be there at 8pm and sitting in jeans and trainers at the moment!!! 

Hope everyone has nice evenings - yours sounds perfect Mir.

A xxxx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

God, that's so annoying when you come back empty-handed!

I fully intend to mark out what I want online then scoot round presto. Looking forward to getting the tree up! I can't do it before Dec 1 though... can I? It's my fave part of Christmas - I hate the rest of it!

Oo, Take That week! Exciting!

Yeah, I thought Rhyd was a real professional, with an amazing voice and presence. I didn't want to be his best bud or anything - he was just So. Good.


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

thanks Mira and Ally.

i loved Rhydian too - so talented which is what i thought the whole show is supposed to be about - how can he not have won its just ridiculous, leon was (being the operative word) cackalacka!

Take That and Simon Cowell - what more does a girl need...except maybe a glass of wine but supposed to pick DH up from the tube although he was supposed to be only watching the england game and then stayed to watch wales game which finished a good 40mins ago anyway so i'm thinking he has forfeited the lift?


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Goddam! Pete came back with some mixed kebab thing with piles of peppers! (which constipate me for an entire WEEK, God knows how...) I nearly cried - does that make me shallow?

He's gone back - town is ten miles away - to get the right kebabs. God knows how he did it - he nearly cried himself when there was no doner meat - they make the damn things in front of you!

So, another hour's wait for my dinner. I'm so hungry I wolfed down a packet of worcester sauce wheat crunchies and they nearly took the lining off my stomach.

Hi Nattie! What are you doing for your barfday?

I'm thinking that you should have youir wine and text him to let him know he must get a cab...


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Mira - mixed pepper kebab sounds minging, def worth the round trip to get proper kebabs, when you have your mind set on something nothing else will do! 

Not sure what we're doing tomorrow - benjy likes to keep it all secret - i did tell him not to bother too much (yeah, like i meant that   but hes been walking around looking pretty pleased with himself and hes actually really good at these things so will have to wait and see - thats if hes not too hungover of course   he just phoned and when i mentioned that i'd been holding off having a glass of wine in case he wanted a lift he said to go ahead - that not him being nice thats code for i'm going to be a while yet so am going to get stuck in (well it is nearly my birthday..  

Love Diana..shes so cool...didnt like JLS, hate Rachel anyway, finding Si (to his friends) and Louie's bickering tedious and Danni just totally pathetic with that crying crapolla..


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think she was crying for her own career! She's looking a bit minging herself besides the luscious Cheryl, isn't she?  

Woo! You're into the wine then? I just opened a red, and it's lovely for once - quite a few have tasted acidy recently.

I thought Rachel was much better tonight - she actually didn't go too badly out of tune! And Eoghan was lots better - though it was a shame Simon had to roll his eyes when asked about the backing singers and fireworks, as if Eoghan was so crap he just had to call in the pyrotechnics. And I think the boy's rubbish normally! But it seemed mean of his mentor, really.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Hey girlies,

Miranda: I love Kebab! (that's hardly surprising though is it   ) Have you ever tried "Iskender" when you were in Istanbul? It is a kind of kebab prepared from thinly cut grilled lamb or beef basted with tomato sauce over pieces of thin bread and slathered with melted butter and yogurt. It's one of my favourite dishes! I'd recommend it..

Natasha: Good girl! Don't spend your money honey not until after you opened all those pressies and then you can decide what needs to be exchanged with the things you actually want 

Lainey:   enjoy wearing those devil's shoes honey!

Nicki: I would give everything I have to get to the maternity pay stage hun, thanks for your   thoughts.  

Has anyone had one of those GÜ chocolate souffles? Me & DH had one each just now and it's absolutely delicious!! 

My new X factor favourite is Diana now, isn't she sweet??

Off to the cinema to see "Quarantine" in a minute, I bet I'll have a nightmare tonight   

Lots of love to everyone else.  

Pixie xxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Natasha - thanks for the advice and happy happy happy birthday for you for tomorrow.  Enjoy the wine.....and I know what you mean about the being nice being code for "I'll be a while"  

Pixie - thanks for the welcome.  Our histories look so similar - clear tubes, ovulating, high FSH.... heres to our futures being positive and successful on this IF journey  

Anne - any sign of AF yet?  Did you feel rushed by Dr J or was it just a Friday evening thing?  You had a Friday afternoon too though, didn't you?

Bobbi - Hi there  

Ally - no luck Xmas shopping?    I did a trolley dash in Debenhams and got a few bits.  But the literal dash meant I had to go back to the Pier in Debenhams and replace a hurricaine lamp that i managed to break in my trolley/basket thing....oops    Enjoy dinner at your friends.  

Nicki -   last BF..... Emily looks so gorgeous!  Thanks for the protocol feedback.  I know I need to have confidence in him but general consensus seems to be SP for high FSH'ers.  When I questionned it he said LP and Menopure have a slight edge on SP and other stimming drugs.  I only downreg for 7 days though.

Laineylou - M and S was bedlam here too on Thursday.  

Laura - thanks for the feedback too!  Look at you now     Not long now!  Have you got names lined up?  Sorry if you've already been through that  

Slycett - ITS BEHIND YOU!!!  Who do you think will go tonight then?  I reckon Owen (or however you spell it??) or Rachel?

Miranda - how was the kebab?  

Hi to anyone I've missed.  Feel a bit boring being in on a Saturday night but feel so knackered and emotionally drained after finding out today that my mum is going into hospital for a few days for tests (she is not a well woman really) and my uncle having his prostate removed last week as it was very cancerous and the cancer has spread to his glands    Why does everything happen at once??


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

yep, glass of wine poured, dinner in the oven, desperate housewives on the v+, am ready to go!

Danni is just wrong, shes pointless, talentless and clearly eaten up with bitterness...just my opinion    

Eoughan is so cute though...i like him..i dont think Simon really does though which is a bit mean..i think he's too busy fantasising about Ruth to look after him properly


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Hello Girlies, whilst I have been at work the last coupla of days OMG you have knocked out some posts I have read them all and it's took about 2 hrs  

The intention was to do all the personals but I have to admit that my mind is boggling now from following all the news from so many posts so not sure I can remember exactly what is happening to who but I'll give it a shot:

Little Jen - congratulations on the birth of your little niece and nephew    glad to hear all is well. I do have to say that if your sis's birthday is today, she shares mine, yes yours truly was born today as well but 2 years earlier!

So I am 41 today, I don't mind getting older per se BUT I do mind the fact that all the fertility clinics just love having the big 40 to hold up for the reason it ain't happening for you, I'm still hoping though I hoped I would be knocked up by my 40th last year and here I am one year on and still no joy but we have to keep trying and hopng don't we?!!

Laura I also have no shopaholic urges for handbags, shoes and beauty products etc and I also hate cleaning ( not sure how the hating cleaning relates to the glamour purchases but thought I'd let you all know that since it has been mentioned)

Now it could be said at the moment that's  because I am feeling old and frumpy but even when I was younger, was several ( ok more then several) stones lighter and had thick long black hair ( not losing it by the minute like now even though it's short ) I still wasn't that fussed over those things.

I am loving the way you are keeping your neighbours entertained! 

Its a good job I didn't give in and have those huge buttons in the week, last night I went out for a lovely meal with my friends and today the kids insisted that I have a massive slice of chocolate birthday cake, I am stuffed at the moment and feel a little bit sick if I'm honest!

Nicki - love the new pic of Emily too - she is soooo cute! Hope youve sorted that night feed.

Fish - so the injections have started and the newbie barbie phase was done last time, I know exactly how you feel, I felt really nervous and unexcited this time compared to the naivety of the first - good luck for a lovely BFP this time for Christmas, you certainly deserve it!   

Ally sounds like you had a good day out at the Turkish baths and I totally understand your reasoning for sitting tight and thinking that naturally is way to go,
good luck with that.

Anne, sorry no natural BFP and I agree that day 1 will be tomorrow full flow, still the excitement of starting your IVF cycle begins now, you don't need to be scared because everyone here will help you, I remember thrashing away on a daily basis on the lap top for advice or reassurance when I was in Turkey and everyone was great from here and helped me get through it when nothing went to plan!

By the way where is your glam photo gone? Don't tell me the window cleaners been snapping away and you are trying to pluck up the courage to post your latest pic?!! 

Anna, I am sorry that it is not better news, but it sounds like your clinic are keen to carry on, so I am hoping that things work out for you.


Pix - There is nothing wrong with Menogon as a drug, it's just the IM delivery method that is literally the pain, it seems to be the Jinemeds first port of call when you haven't cycled before, but I know that it has been successful for quite a few who have used it. You just want to swap to Menopur so worst case scenario you can do it yourself if need be and it won't hurt as much. Menogon and menopur are a split of FSH/LH, gonal F is pure FSH, so  I suspect they will change you to Menopur if anything as it's the equivilent.

Bugle I hope you are not too uncomfortable and that you have a fast and safe delivery.

Steph, glad everthing is going well and look forward to your 12 week scan ( is it? ) soon.

Ophelia good luck for testing day next Friday is it? Sounds like you had excellent embies so every chance this one will be the ONE  

Miranda glad to hear that Robert's fingers are improving with all the attention they are getting!

Hello to everyone else, purple, Ali, Kate, Nix, Natasha and the rest of yous, I know there are more but I should have got my pen and pad out and jotted down like the last time I did personals and almost covered everyone.

Take care all love Karen xxx


----------



## odette (Nov 3, 2006)

Hi Girls

Since my last post, I was admitted into hosptial with pueumonia on Tuesday.  I was suffering from a fever, back pain and was coughing up blood.

I ws put on a drip with antibotics and saline for deyadration as a precuation because of the pregnancy.  Not a great experience?

How on earth did I manage to get pueumonia?  I did suffer from throat and chest infectons before I got pregnant.  I guess when you are pregnant, it can lower your immune system more but  i wasn't expecting this.  I had a scan on Friday becaue I was worried about the baby but there was still a strong heartbeat, thank God.

Anyway I back home now. I even went back to work on Friday, I had to , got a show to put on for the kids in two weeks.

Laura- great picture, wow can't believe youre 30 weeks 

 Kazzie!  

 Natasha for tomorrow!

speak soon

Odettex


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

AARRRGH I forgot to ask all you veteran verteran IVF barbies, One of my good friends I went out with last night is 45 and has been trying to a while, she only met the right partner two years ago.

She has been attending the JR at Oxford and has been given the DE speech.

Her results were as follows:

Serum prolactin level = 270 mu/L
Serum oestradiol level = 47 pmol/L
Serum LH level = 26.4 u/L
Serum FSH level = 49 u/L

I know that these are not good, on my advice she has been taking DHEA for a couple of months, though only 50mg which I've told her to increase to 75mg.

She hasn't had AMH done, I also need to get that done and we both live in Reading, can anyone give us a clinic near us that would be able to do it, JR Oxford and the one here locally can't so we wondered if anyone knew where to get one done.

Re my friend, is there any clinic which would treat her here for IVF in this country and if so which one/s would that be please?

If not, my fellow Jinemed friends, do you think the Jinemed would be willing to give it a go?

Please be brutally honest about here chances of her getting a clinc and getting pregnant as I don't know much about this because I have had normal test results so far and I went to Turkey but another hospital last time, so don't know if the advice should be to just move on to DE with results like those?

What advice would you suggest I give her about still trying naturally and IVF?

Thanks for any help love Karen xxx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

Karen -   
re you're friend - it does depend on what day of cycle the bloods were done but if on day 1-3 then yes the FSH is high and prob the best clinic for her is The Lister. Dont know any clinics out where you are to get youre AMH done but am sure you should be able to find a lab or even JR if you pay for it.

Odette - sorry you've been so poorly, must have been very worrrying for you    hope you are feeling a lot better


----------



## Kazzie40 (Apr 1, 2008)

Thanks Natasha for your reply, is the Lister good for high FSH then? I think the tests were done on cycle days 1 - 3.

Odette, I am sorry to hear about the pneumonia, glad to hear that the bubs is ok, you look after yourself and get well soon


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi all 

I had my midwife booking-in appointment this morning, she was really lovely and seemed genuinely thrilled for us  - she is going to get me booked in for sometime next week (hopefully) for 12 week scan/nuchal test - will let me know Monday hopefully.

*Ali* - sorry to hear about your Mum and Uncle, sounds like you are having a rough time at the moment with a lot on your plate - lots of 

*Odette* - OMG hon! pneumonia!  was you on steroids? maybe these could have bought your immune system down too? So glad you and the babe are OK and that you are feeling a bit better, must have been very scary 

*Kazzie*    sweetheart 

*Natasha*    for tomorrow - have a lovely day 

*Laura *- have PM'd you re maybe coming to see you 

*Angel55* -   

*LittleJen* - hope Kate is recovering well and that you have been enjoying your Auntie-cuddles 

*Pixie* - £800 on eBay - wow  well done! am hoping there will be another of those 5p listing promotions soon as have sorted out some more stuff to put up 

*Lainey-lou* - ooerr at the dream about me giving birth to the most beautiful baby you ever saw (aww) and the jelly-bean type thing  I think I will fall off the bed if they find twins in there at the next scan after only seeing one before!  Glad your follow-up bought a little closure re IVf and good luck with trying naturally   

To those of you jabbing - good luck! 

To those on the  -   

I'm with Bobbi and Laura in the "not bothered about designer shoes, clothing or cleaning" camp!  couldn't afford to indulge even if I was (the shoes and clothes, not the cleaning!)

I'm sorry I've missed so many of you  off to bed v soon - had trouble sleeping last couple of nights and can't stay awake any longer! I have been getting so hot in bed - not really like hot flushes but just wake up feeling toasted and can feel my pulse whooshing  even with no heating on and the bedroom window open. I read recently that blood volume goes up by 40% by this stage of pregnancy, so it's not surprising really! Also have really bad itchy chilblains on both my feet and hands - anyone know any (safe) wonder cures? 

Lots of love to all 
Steph xx


----------



## Maisie74 (Sep 4, 2008)

The Lister is def top of the class for treating high FSHers, i dont think many clinics even accept women with high scores onto their programmes but Lister seem to come consistently high in the league tables with about 10% success rate for those sort of levels...correct me if i'm wrong anyone...i dont know about any of the overseas clinics to give advice as to their treatment/success with high FSH levels but am sure some of the others will x


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Steph - congrats to you on your BFP and good luck with the nuchal scan     .  Regarding the chillblains, I used to suffer badly when I was younger but strangely grew out of it.  Not nice though - enough to drive you    My nan would suggest, gross as it may seem, soaking in your own urine    May be worth a try if you dare!  Oherwise I know Neals Yard mixed up a specific cream for my friend so you could ask for one for chillblains that is safe to use in pregnancy.  Only cost about £5 for a small pot to try initially.  

Off to bed now......very sleepy.  

Night all xx


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

I think even the Lister does draw a line Kazz - however, because of her age she probably wouldn't affect their stats so they may take her on anyway?
I think what I would do in her shoes is give the 75mg a couple of months, then go back to her GP for an FSH. If it hasn't come down then yes, donor eggs would be the way I'd go. If she wants to give IVF a whirl before that I'd go for low-stims - which the Jinemed does, but a few clinics here do, too. Again, I don't know if they'd treat her with that FSH and her age combined.
BUT - you really don't know how you'll respond to stims till you have a go, so why not?
Has she tried Clomid, etc?

So... happy birthday!!! Are you not on ********? Is that how I didn't see your big day coming up?

Odette - oh, poor you! Hope you're all better soon!

Steph - I had night sweats when preggers - I was so warm!

Right - I must away to beddy byes. I need to lie down!

xxxxx


----------



## lucky_mum (Dec 16, 2005)

*Ali* - thanks for the widdle on chilblains tip - euwww  but I guess I might just get desperate enough to try it tonight!  My Mum says she has some good horse-chestnut extract cream that works, which she got from a health-food shop, will get it off her tomorrow 

*Kazzie* - like the others said - Lister would be her best bet here in the UK, without a doubt. I know that Jinemed will treat very high FSH - think Linz who went a few weeks ago had FSH in 40-70 range, but she is only in her twenties, I am not sure how they would be about treating someone 45 years old, and what her chance of it working would be... I imagine it would be very, very slim, unfortunately . I think Tracey was told by the Lister that at 43 her chance of miscarriage even if it worked (due to chromosomal abnormalities) was so high that she would be best off not spending any more money on IVF and trying naturally with DHEA (please correct me if I am wrong Tracey!  ) If she does decide to go the donor egg route, she would have a 65% chance of it working (these were the stats at my clinic - Reprofit anyway) as her age would become irrelevant.

*Mira* - sweet dreams


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi ladies,  my you ladies can chit chat - so nice to have so much catching up to do!

Anne & Pixie – my DH loves the Matrix, Star Wars and all the sci-fi as well.. I can quote most every line from the matrix – I’m not kidding.  Have they discovered Heroes? Even I’m addicted to this one!

Ally – ok so is the sperm friendly lub called preseed?  As I’m sure you have all read CM is important if your trying for a natural pregnancy.  The little guys need a little help in the form of a slip stream to find their way up river.  Sorry the xmas shopping didn’t happen for you.  I’m a bit of an amazon girl for xmas presents these days… lazy I know. Lucky for me 90% of the people I have to buy for live in Australia – so they agree online is better, as whatever I can buy here, if I spend the same amount in Australia I could buy three of them! 

Natasha – Happy Happy Birthday!!      I hope Benjy has something wonderful planned for you.  Maybe a present that’s sparkly?  Hope you are somewhere warm and toasty.

Mir – Awful about the kebab…drives me bananas when I’m starving myself waiting for takeaway. I always have staples in the freezer for emergencies.  Linda McCartney’s vegetable pastie things.  I don’t even like them, but they are good in an emergency – covered in tomato sauce.  I think it’s 1st Dec that you can put the tree up. 

Kazzie – Happy Birthday to you too!!!     41 is not old at all! Really think of all you have lived so far, all the memories … and you are only half way! I hear 50 is the new 20! Smile darling, your 41 and fabulous. I think the girls have covered it all for your friend.  I hate that “well you did leave it late speech”, some of us just don’t find Mr Right is our 20s! It’s not that bloody easy. 

Anne – Have you started injections or is it tomorrow? Ohhh, I’m so excited for you!     

Odette – so so sorry to hear your not well. I had the only bad flu I have ever had in my life when I was pregnant – I’m one of those people that either doesn’t get sick or colds are gone in two days.  I was so so ill!  Hope your all better now and everything with you & bub is fine.

Found the perfect way to beat the weather yesterday and still feel like we are walking around doing something – Westfields. Huuugggeee mall, and we were toasty and warm the whole time!! Ok DH was not so into it, but I was loving every minute.  I loved the little café thingy that does nothing but cupcakes and coffee - So cute. Or the little ice cream bar where people sit on candy coloured vespas. I’d go again today to keep warm but DH said no.

It’s day 7 of AF today and I’m still in full flow – soooooo weird for me. Oh I’m soo hoping this cycle goes well naturally.  Please please let me develop another follicle and let this one be the one.      Second CM scan at the lister tomorrow, day 8. 

Sam xx


----------



## fluffy jumper (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi, I am still at my friends so just a quick post.

Ali.  Sorry to hear about your Mum and Uncle. I hope you Mum's test results bring good news.

Natasha and Pixie, I enjoyed reading your late night posts about shopping.  I have always dreamt of a a Mulberry handbag - the mabel is my current fave.  I have never been to a sample sale, I have always been scared of coming back hundreds of pounds poorer.  My DH just can't understand why anyone would want to spend hundreds on a bag, and way want more than one bag anyway  

Ally.  My DH wouldn't know what laboutins (sp?) were.

Miranda.  Tell me what you are doing to help Roberts hand, mine is still bad.

Laura,  Did you like the Choc Brazils, they are my fave.  Let me know, because if not I will choose something else to send next time 

Lainey, I will PM you tonight or tomorrow when I have my diary.

Anne, is AF here full flow yet.  The Lister told me to count day 1 as the first full day.  I started full flow at lunchtime and they didn't count until the next day.  Size 2 feet - wow.  Mine are a 7 and must be a slightly odd shape because I have never ever had a comfortable pair of shoes in my life.  Sandals are fine and boots are fine but never shoes.

Kazzie and Natasha, Happy Birthday.  Mine is next Saturday and I am having a cocktail party at home and everyone has to dress up.  We have a birthday week in my house so I will start expecting to be pampered from tomorrow onwards.  

Steph.  Im glad you have a nice MW, it makes such a difference to have one you get on with.

Nicki. Think of all the good things about ending BF.  being able to wear nice underwired bras again.  I hated the face that feeding bras don't hold them up enough for my liking.  

Odette.  Poor you.  I always thought pnumonia was what old people had until my friend at work who is 39 had it last year.  Glad bubba is OK.  Take care of yourself.

Pixie, are you still going to David Weiss, if so, next time text me and we can meet for coffee in godalming.  I will PM you my mobile number


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Morning ladies,

Kazzie- Hope you had a lovely Birthday yesterday hun.   
What glam pic is that hun?


Natasha- Happy Birthday hunni   
Let us all know what you're doing for the day    

Odette- Sorry you've been poorly hun but glad little un is doing fine  

Hi lovely preggers ladies Steph & Laura.
How are bumps today? 

Pixie- I find acu makes me tired too chick.
Tell you what yes, these feet really do p155 me off. I want to be able to buy hundreds of pairs of shoes  
How you doing today hun?  

Ally- Nice meal last night hunni?
Don't worry about the shopping, it's something you have to be in the mood for and it's really had to force yourself when you're not.
 

Nicki- Thanks for the offer of "foot sharing' hun. I will trade you for some of my boobs &       
No more BF then?
Kisses to Emily
 

Miranda- Don't eat kebabs often but when I do it's the chicken one for me- tried em?  Yummy
Glad you and Bobbo are fine.


Angel- How are you hun? 

Hi Lainey-  

Kate- Size 2 too. A pain innit!!

Morning   Anna, Sam, Bobbi, Swinny, Ophelia, Heather, Purple, Tracey, Popsi, Fishy, Bugle, Beachy, Heather, Nix, LJ

AF came properly yesterday afternoon so took first pill last night.
Is it bad to say that I felt really sad as well as happy? Sad cos I feel my crappy body has well and truly let me down and obviously happy cos I have my IVF to go for.

I'm not moaning girls but this really is a sh!t isn't it   

So, thank god Rachel has gone, she always seemed like she was on the edge and could freak out at any minute!
Errmm, Danni- what in the name of F was she blubbing about Stupid    

I LOVE Take That, but what was Gary wearing ......tight Chinos  
Is anyone going to see them??

Anne


----------



## TryMeditate (Sep 19, 2008)

Hi Tracey!  I get invites to sample sales a lot... I used to go but I'm avoiding them now.  The last one I went to was Chloe, and I managed to spend far too much money - and here is the kicker, all the clothes were a bit too small for me, so I bought them convincing myself I'd loose weight.  Yeah, I know. Of course I didn't and they are still hanging in my cupboard taking up valuable space. I'm happy to send you my invites in future if you want them....

Anne - I so know what you mean about being disappointed \ angry with your body letting you down each time AF arrives.  Hang in there hon, I have high high hopes for you cycle this month.

I feel like your on another thread... did someone mention Take That?  I didn't read that anywhere.  I have a story to tell you but I'd best PM you this one...you will soon see why   
xxx


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Morning lovelies,

OK, how cold is the weather and it's not even snowing  !! 

Sam: When you get a minute please explain the film to me. I'm too scared to ask DH as I don't want him to think I'm an   He still thinks I'm a smart lady you see!  
Re your unwanted sample sale purchases, why don't you put them on ebay? I made loads of money from ebay recently. I'd bought a Burberry jacket for £40 from a sample sale and sold it on ebay for £130! Not bad eh?

Anne: I so know what you mean hun. I still find myself secretly trying to delay the tx in the hope that I get preggers naturally but it's time to accept the fact, if I didn't get preggers for the last 3.5 years it's hardly going to happen in a month is it! I am still v scared though! I'm with Sam...I have high hopes for you hun. 
How's your weekend been so far? I went to the cinema last night and saw Quarantine the new horror film and thought it was poo!! I thought i'd have nigtmares but left the film laughing instead. 

Kazzie:      Hope you had a great day hun. 
Thanks for the info on Menogon, I've changed it to Menopor now so feeling slightly better about it. I'm such a lightweight when it comes to needles, I'd scream the place down if they tried to stab my bum with one of those bad boys   

Natasha:         
Hello you birthday girl! I hope you are having a great day honey.   

Tracey: I went to David Weiss yesterday but haven't booked another appointment with him because I might be travellng to Turkey for tx soon but I'm happy to meet up with you any weekend before I go hun, just let me know when is good for you.  

Stephjoy: Hello hun, how are you today?

Ali: How long have you been ttc? I take this will be your first tx too? Wishing you best of luck hun  

Miranda: Love your ******** pics. Bobster looks soooo cute with his black wig on, how is he these days? 

Enjoy the rest of your weekend everybody...lots of love &  

pixie xx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi Pix- DH was looking at going to see Quarantine but maybe not now.
Have you ever watched the Saw movies?
I managed Saw 1, but anything past that I've had to turn off. They just freak the sh!t out of me!
Weekend is nice so far hun, had a good day yesterday and a nice meal at TGI's.
You seem quite relaxed at the moment hunni.


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

no haven't seen any of the Saw movies. I like horror films but I am not good with too much blood...  my favourites are 6th sense and the Orphanage. Have you seen them?
Do I seem relaxed? hope so...The girls on this thread must be the reason for that hun, if I was on my own I'd probably lose it by now.
xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Afternoon my lovlies 

Hope everyone is well?  I have house to myself today as dh gone to nec to meet some old villa players etc. Dont worry girls if he starts wearing an anorak and going trainspotting im outta here  

Kazzie and Natasha - wishing you both a VERY HAPPY BIRTHDAY  


Hi kazzie i posted my results on friday and they were not too far from your friends apart from fsh was 23.3 and estradil was a lot higher, sorry hun no idea what they mean myself at the mo, but we will prob be going to the lister next year if the priory say we dont have a chance there 


Will catch up with personals later girlies, just wanna start cleaning the house as it looks like a whirlwind has been through it.  Well it has acutally dh lives here   

Kate
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Seen the 6th sense but not the Orphanage
yes, you do seem quite chilled hun, it's nice to see. 
I have days where I feel positive and hopeful then I have days where I think, for F's sake, I'm a knackered up old hag and wish I could turn the clock back to when I was (if I was) fertile and start from there. 
Since I've been given the chancee of TX though, have been feeling much more hopeful.
Not at all convinced I could have even made it this far without cracking up if it wasn't for all you lovlies.  
There are things that I discuss on here with you lot that I don't tell even my best friend (who does know)


Afternoon Kate- you ok hun?


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: Isn't that weird I feel exactly the same way...I almost stopped calling my best friend and try to explain her how things are going etc.. She is about to have her IVF twins but having produced 20 something eggs she doesn't quite understand what PR means and I almost feel guilty for being a PR as if it's my fault  I still kick myself for not starting earlier and kick myself even more having had that termination at the age of 20   Sorry to be so gloomy, my emotions are all over the place.

Kate: Since you are alone at home, can we come for a cup of tea and some walnut whips?

p xxx


----------



## Little Me (Aug 29, 2008)

Pix- I know what you mean about emotions all over the place. One min we're ok the next we're in tears.
Would be great to meet up but I guess you will be in Turkey having TX when I have first scan in London- I am gonna call tomorrow for appointment and ask if they will do me on Sat 20th Dec.
We don't have the boys on that weekend so no disruption to them
We ARE gonna be mummies in 2009 hun, lets keep thinking that way.  
Sorry you're having a sad moment, would bring you some W Whips if I was closer


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday Natasha!  Hope you are being totally spoilt today  

Anne - After your first scan on 20th Dec, whats the next step in your tx?

Pixie - been ttc since Feb 2006.  Clearblue monitor shows ovulation each month, BBT confirms it, tubes clear, DP's sperm fine so why?  Not fair, eh?

Hi to kate, Steph, Sam, Tracey, Miranda, laura, Nicki......think its going to take me a while to get to know everyone - this must be the busiest thread??!!

Off to Sainsbury's now.  Almost out of all the essentials.

Ali x


----------



## Pixie75 (Sep 27, 2008)

Anne: thanks honey, you've always been great with me and my moaning! 
I haven't booked my flight yet but I'm supposed to be flying on 6th December providing AF behaves itself and doesn't arrive earlier.
Off to M&S now to get a chicken for tonight's roast, i might grab some walnut whips as well since Kate hasn't invited us around to hers  
Lots of love hun and thanks again   

Ali: Yeah we are pretty much the same hun. If you ever happen to find the answer PLEASE let me know too. 

pixie xx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi pix, yes hun i've put the kettle on for you  Run out of walnut whips but have bought a nice coffee cake from sainsburys 

Hi anne - im ok hun, bit like yourself at the mo, up one minute down the next 

Ali hi petal i did sainsburys his morning, spent 110 quid  But have bought all the selection boxes for xmas plus an opk kit a smelly candle, loads of cleaning stuff    and a coffee cake.  Oops didnt quite mean to spend that much 

Well kitchen is almost finshed, hoovering next! Dont know how im gonna cope with all this excitement  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Pixie i have petal, where are you??  

Kate
xxxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Kate - that IS all the essentials!!!  Right....must go now.

Ali x


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Just checking in, have had a quick read back but nothing has sunk in.  See some birthday girls.. happy birthday Kazzie and Natasha!

Tracey - Choc brazils are yum!  But I'm not really a fussy girl in the choc dept!   PM me your addy please!

Kate - selection boxes... they for you? 

Oh Orphange is a fab film.... I like all horrors to be honest!  

Mirra - What happened with your Kebab? Dirty Kebab!

LJ - You deserted us now your an anuty?

I'm having a big belly day today so gonna go lay back down and watch Matila... oh I love childrens films!

Love to all I've missed.

XXX


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi laura,

Selection boxes to go with kiddies pressies, but if one should accidently fall open?

Im having a big belly day too hun, mines just fat tho   Gonna put spiderwick chronicles on in a bit, wanted to see it for ages and nows the time at last.


DH just come back so peace is over, back to bedlam.  Been a very strange day, thought i would enjoy it, but feels like half of me's been missing   Sad cow aint i  

Kate
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## laurab (Apr 17, 2006)

Ah thats sweet, I like Tim being here now, but when I worked full time I LOVED thsoe days/evening on my own!

Them selection boxes are never sealed very well! I always find they fall open at the slightest small tug!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Or you accidently sit on one and squash it, not hard to do with an **** my size   

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## beachgirl (Jun 7, 2007)

Just popping on to say Laura- glad the three of them are all still tucked up snug inside hun x


----------



## Miranda7 (Feb 12, 2007)

Been sick as a dog since my kebab, Laura! Both ends - ew. I'm trying to eat my dinner now and it's so hard to swallow.

Never going to that place again! And we've been going there for years.

Beachie - hello lovey!


----------



## shortie66 (Feb 6, 2008)

Miranda sorry ur feeling poorly hun dont force it down petal  

Hello beachgirl, how u doin sweetie?

Dinner is on bath is run, think its time to relax for a bit 

Kate
xxxxxx


----------



## Ali27 (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi Beach - I've newly returned to this thread as I'm about to start my first treatment cycle but have lurked a bit over the past 18 months.  Just wanted to say how sorry i was to read about your little angel growing wings     

Miranda - Sorry the kebab hsa made you so sick   not nice.  

Kate - sorry your peace is now over.  Is he going to undo all your hardwork in one fail swoop?  

Laura - does Tim wait on you when he is around?  Are you able to do much for yourself and how prepared are you?  

Just made a fishpie and popping on whilst its baking.  This is my first one ever so fingers crossed 

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Irishlady (Oct 12, 2007)

Hi everyone  

I was wondering if I could get some advice?? I normally post on during treatment and Edinburgh Royal Infirmary page but think this may be appropriate.

I started short cycle of IVF last Saturday, but on first scan only found 1 follie on each side, increased dose of puregon to 200 from 150 and by Fri I had 1 on the right but 3 on left. However, left ones are too near a cyst so can't be touched. I am back at clinic tomorrow for 'judgment day'. If things are the same I have to decide if it is worth gambling with 1 follie - it was 15mm on Fri, or cancelling treatment   However if things have improved then can take things from there.

Any words of wisdom would be great  


xx


----------



## jennig (Nov 19, 2007)

Hi all,

Started mat leave on Friday-yippee!! - so hoping I will now have more time to come on here 

Back later when I have caught up with whats been happening but just wanted to say congrats to LJ on becoming an auntie- boy and girl how perfect- Kate must be over the moon- have you seen them yet??

Laura- you must be getting really fed up but you have done so well to get this far

Bugle- not long now- you will hav eto give me some tips on what to do during the next few weeks- feeling very disorganised!!

Miranda- sorry to hear about dodgy kebab- hope dinner went doen ok??

Steph- so pleased things are going well- hope u manage to have scan this week

Right off to read more- back later

Jenxx


----------



## dakota (Feb 6, 2007)

New home this way......http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=167489.0


----------

